# College Football Playoff picture



## WinterBorn

With only 3 games left in the regular season, things are beginning to shape up for some great games in the playoffs.

Current CFP rankings:

1) Georgia
2) Alabama
3) Notre Dame
4) Clemson
5) Oklahoma
6) TCU
7) Miami
8) Wisconsin
9) Washington
10) Auburn


Notre Dame plays Miami this weekend.


----------



## WinterBorn

If ND wins the rest of its games, they should be in the playoffs.

If both GA and Bama win the rest of their games, they will meet in the SEC Championship.   If it is a close game, they might both make the playoffs.

We could see another all SEC Championship game.   And since ND is an independent, it could be just 2 conferences represented in the playoff/championship.   Maybe this will get us an 8 team playoff.


----------



## JoeMoma

George lost.  At the time of this post, both Alabama and Norte Dame are behind.  Could Numbers 1,2 and 3 lose on the same day.....we will see.

If I were a betting man, I would still bet on Alabama, but Miss State are giving them all they can handle.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> With only 3 games left in the regular season, things are beginning to shape up for some great games in the playoffs.
> 
> Current CFP rankings:
> 
> 1) Georgia
> 2) Alabama
> 3) Notre Dame
> 4) Clemson
> 5) Oklahoma
> 6) TCU
> 7) Miami
> 8) Wisconsin
> 9) Washington
> 10) Auburn
> 
> 
> Notre Dame plays Miami this weekend.


1. Bama
2. Miami
3. Clemson
4?


----------



## WinterBorn

JoeMoma said:


> George lost.  At the time of this post, both Alabama and Norte Dame are behind.  Could Numbers 1,2 and 3 lose on the same day.....we will see.
> 
> If I were a betting man, I would still bet on Alabama, but Miss State are giving them all they can handle.



Our defense is playing true freshman, due to injuries.  

Both Georgia and Bama started the day undefeated.   A one loss Georgia will still likely make the playoff.  ND losing will knock them out of it.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With only 3 games left in the regular season, things are beginning to shape up for some great games in the playoffs.
> 
> Current CFP rankings:
> 
> 1) Georgia
> 2) Alabama
> 3) Notre Dame
> 4) Clemson
> 5) Oklahoma
> 6) TCU
> 7) Miami
> 8) Wisconsin
> 9) Washington
> 10) Auburn
> 
> 
> Notre Dame plays Miami this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Bama
> 2. Miami
> 3. Clemson
> 4?
Click to expand...


1) Bama
2) Miami
3) Clemson
4) Oklahoma


----------



## WinterBorn

Bama wins 31-24!    Roll Tide!!


----------



## JoeMoma

WinterBorn said:


> Bama wins 31-24!    Roll Tide!!


I won my non-bet.  The iron bowl should be a good one.


----------



## Moonglow

A squeaker....They almost made as many mistakes as Georgia...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

WinterBorn said:


> Bama wins 31-24!    Roll Tide!!



Yeah, they squeaked by a MSST team that Auburn beat by 39 points 6 weeks ago.

Are you a Bama graduate or just a bandwagon rider?

You know the main difference between an Alabama fan and an Auburn fan?  Auburn fans actually went to college at Auburn.


----------



## WinterBorn

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama wins 31-24!    Roll Tide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they squeaked by a MSST team that Auburn beat by 39 points 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Are you a Bama graduate or just a bandwagon rider?
> 
> You know the main difference between an Alabama fan and an Auburn fan?  Auburn fans actually went to college at Auburn.
Click to expand...


I graduated from Alabama.   And my 2 sons graduated from Alabama.  

Know what the difference between and auburn cheerleader and a catfish?    One has whiskers and smells bad.  The other is a fish.

So we both beat MS St, but only one of us beat LSU.   Bama put them down 24-10, but auburn lost to them.


----------



## sealybobo

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama wins 31-24!    Roll Tide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they squeaked by a MSST team that Auburn beat by 39 points 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Are you a Bama graduate or just a bandwagon rider?
> 
> You know the main difference between an Alabama fan and an Auburn fan?  Auburn fans actually went to college at Auburn.
Click to expand...

How do bama graduates do? For example I know msu and Michigan grads do very well. Like people who go to those schools become upper management in Fortune 500 companies.

I would like to compare them with bama and osu. Because they are clearly two better football programs but I don't think they are as good academically. I bet msu and uom are.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama wins 31-24!    Roll Tide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they squeaked by a MSST team that Auburn beat by 39 points 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Are you a Bama graduate or just a bandwagon rider?
> 
> You know the main difference between an Alabama fan and an Auburn fan?  Auburn fans actually went to college at Auburn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do bama graduates do? For example I know msu and Michigan grads do very well. Like people who go to those schools become upper management in Fortune 500 companies.
> 
> I would like to compare them with bama and osu. Because they are clearly two better football programs but I don't think they are as good academically. I bet msu and uom are.
Click to expand...


Of course it depends on the area.    Law school grads from Alabama do very well.   Accounting and other business schools do well.  The engineering program has become one of the top in the nation.

I am also proud of the graduation rate for the football players.  It is higher than the national average for all students, even nonathletes.

auburn is a top notch school as well.


----------



## JoeMoma

sealybobo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama wins 31-24!    Roll Tide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they squeaked by a MSST team that Auburn beat by 39 points 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Are you a Bama graduate or just a bandwagon rider?
> 
> You know the main difference between an Alabama fan and an Auburn fan?  Auburn fans actually went to college at Auburn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do bama graduates do? For example I know msu and Michigan grads do very well. Like people who go to those schools become upper management in Fortune 500 companies.
> 
> I would like to compare them with bama and osu. Because they are clearly two better football programs but I don't think they are as good academically. I bet msu and uom are.
Click to expand...

Well, Forrest Gump started his own business and became richer than Davy Crockett. Anyone richer than Davy must be doing pretty well.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

WinterBorn said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama wins 31-24!    Roll Tide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they squeaked by a MSST team that Auburn beat by 39 points 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Are you a Bama graduate or just a bandwagon rider?
> 
> You know the main difference between an Alabama fan and an Auburn fan?  Auburn fans actually went to college at Auburn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from Alabama.   And my 2 sons graduated from Alabama.
> 
> Know what the difference between and auburn cheerleader and a catfish?    One has whiskers and smells bad.  The other is a fish.
> 
> So we both beat MS St, but only one of us beat LSU.   Bama put them down 24-10, but auburn lost to them.
Click to expand...



Kudos for being a true Alabama fan!  I run into so many wearing Alabama gear and 9 times out of 10, they say , "Oh, I didn't go there.  I am just a fan!"

Auburn grad is looking for a place to live and only place available is a farmer's outhouse.  The farmer notices a satellite dish after he moves in.  The next day, he notices another satellite dish, so he asks the Auburn grad why there were two.  The Auburn grad told him, "I hope you don't mind but I sublet the basement to an Alabama fan."


----------



## Desperado

Miami - The U is back


----------



## WinterBorn

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama wins 31-24!    Roll Tide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they squeaked by a MSST team that Auburn beat by 39 points 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Are you a Bama graduate or just a bandwagon rider?
> 
> You know the main difference between an Alabama fan and an Auburn fan?  Auburn fans actually went to college at Auburn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from Alabama.   And my 2 sons graduated from Alabama.
> 
> Know what the difference between and auburn cheerleader and a catfish?    One has whiskers and smells bad.  The other is a fish.
> 
> So we both beat MS St, but only one of us beat LSU.   Bama put them down 24-10, but auburn lost to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos for being a true Alabama fan!  I run into so many wearing Alabama gear and 9 times out of 10, they say , "Oh, I didn't go there.  I am just a fan!"
> 
> Auburn grad is looking for a place to live and only place available is a farmer's outhouse.  The farmer notices a satellite dish after he moves in.  The next day, he notices another satellite dish, so he asks the Auburn grad why there were two.  The Auburn grad told him, "I hope you don't mind but I sublet the basement to an Alabama fan."
Click to expand...


College football, especially in the southeast, goes far beyond alumni.

An Alabama alum and an auburn alum apply for the same job setting poles for the power company.   They were each sent out to set poles, with the one setting the most getting the job.    The Alabama alum came back around 6pm.   "I set 22 poles", he told the foreman.   The foreman was duly impressed.   The auburn alum cam in around 9pm.  "I set 5 poles" he said.   The foreman shook his head, "The Bama guy set 22 poles and was gone 3 hours less than you.  He gets the job.".    The aubbie was pissed.    "Hell yeah he set more poles!  YOu should see how much he left sticking out of the ground!".


----------



## evenflow1969

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama wins 31-24!    Roll Tide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they squeaked by a MSST team that Auburn beat by 39 points 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Are you a Bama graduate or just a bandwagon rider?
> 
> You know the main difference between an Alabama fan and an Auburn fan?  Auburn fans actually went to college at Auburn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from Alabama.   And my 2 sons graduated from Alabama.
> 
> Know what the difference between and auburn cheerleader and a catfish?    One has whiskers and smells bad.  The other is a fish.
> 
> So we both beat MS St, but only one of us beat LSU.   Bama put them down 24-10, but auburn lost to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos for being a true Alabama fan!  I run into so many wearing Alabama gear and 9 times out of 10, they say , "Oh, I didn't go there.  I am just a fan!"
> 
> Auburn grad is looking for a place to live and only place available is a farmer's outhouse.  The farmer notices a satellite dish after he moves in.  The next day, he notices another satellite dish, so he asks the Auburn grad why there were two.  The Auburn grad told him, "I hope you don't mind but I sublet the basement to an Alabama fan."
Click to expand...

So what do you guys think, is Alabama under Nick Saban the best College Football Program of all time? I think so!! Not real happy about it as I am a Buckeye fan! I sure do respect what the Tide have accomplished lately!


----------



## DarkFury

*I'm a West coast fan. If it ain't the Rose bowl it don't count!*


----------



## WinterBorn

evenflow1969 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama wins 31-24!    Roll Tide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they squeaked by a MSST team that Auburn beat by 39 points 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Are you a Bama graduate or just a bandwagon rider?
> 
> You know the main difference between an Alabama fan and an Auburn fan?  Auburn fans actually went to college at Auburn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from Alabama.   And my 2 sons graduated from Alabama.
> 
> Know what the difference between and auburn cheerleader and a catfish?    One has whiskers and smells bad.  The other is a fish.
> 
> So we both beat MS St, but only one of us beat LSU.   Bama put them down 24-10, but auburn lost to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos for being a true Alabama fan!  I run into so many wearing Alabama gear and 9 times out of 10, they say , "Oh, I didn't go there.  I am just a fan!"
> 
> Auburn grad is looking for a place to live and only place available is a farmer's outhouse.  The farmer notices a satellite dish after he moves in.  The next day, he notices another satellite dish, so he asks the Auburn grad why there were two.  The Auburn grad told him, "I hope you don't mind but I sublet the basement to an Alabama fan."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you guys think, is Alabama under Nick Saban the best College Football Program of all time? I think so!! Not real happy about it as I am a Buckeye fan! I sure do respect what the Tide have accomplished lately!
Click to expand...


What Nick Saban has done at Alabama is amazing.   I agree that it is the best college football program of all time, at a time when there is more parity than ever.  And he makes sure it is not just a football factory.  The players will get their education whether they like it or not.


----------



## evenflow1969

DarkFury said:


> *I'm a West coast fan. If it ain't the Rose bowl it don't count!*


I miss the days when the Rose Bowl was the ultimate destination, for us too. Pasedena is the best place in the world  to watch a football game. I love that place in ways that are unnatural. Pretty fond of Thousand Oaks too. My boys Johnny, Carmine and Daren are there. Nothing like crazy Italians to watch a football game or boxing match with. The food, the laughter, the energy are second to none!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Plus freinds that will help freinds,Ha,Ha


----------



## WinterBorn

DarkFury said:


> *I'm a West coast fan. If it ain't the Rose bowl it don't count!*



In January of 2010, this happened in the Rose Bowl.


----------



## WinterBorn

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama wins 31-24!    Roll Tide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they squeaked by a MSST team that Auburn beat by 39 points 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Are you a Bama graduate or just a bandwagon rider?
> 
> You know the main difference between an Alabama fan and an Auburn fan?  Auburn fans actually went to college at Auburn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from Alabama.   And my 2 sons graduated from Alabama.
> 
> Know what the difference between and auburn cheerleader and a catfish?    One has whiskers and smells bad.  The other is a fish.
> 
> So we both beat MS St, but only one of us beat LSU.   Bama put them down 24-10, but auburn lost to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos for being a true Alabama fan!  I run into so many wearing Alabama gear and 9 times out of 10, they say , "Oh, I didn't go there.  I am just a fan!"
> 
> Auburn grad is looking for a place to live and only place available is a farmer's outhouse.  The farmer notices a satellite dish after he moves in.  The next day, he notices another satellite dish, so he asks the Auburn grad why there were two.  The Auburn grad told him, "I hope you don't mind but I sublet the basement to an Alabama fan."
Click to expand...


Most, if not all, major college football programs have fans that never attended that school.    One measure of what Saban has done, and to the credit of our fans, is the money brought in to the school.    When Nick Saban was hired for $4 million, people were going crazy.  They screamed about how no college coach should be paid that much.   By the 8th game of Saban's second season, the University of Alabama had made $32 million through merchandising alone.


----------



## Pop23

WinterBorn said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama wins 31-24!    Roll Tide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they squeaked by a MSST team that Auburn beat by 39 points 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Are you a Bama graduate or just a bandwagon rider?
> 
> You know the main difference between an Alabama fan and an Auburn fan?  Auburn fans actually went to college at Auburn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from Alabama.   And my 2 sons graduated from Alabama.
> 
> Know what the difference between and auburn cheerleader and a catfish?    One has whiskers and smells bad.  The other is a fish.
> 
> So we both beat MS St, but only one of us beat LSU.   Bama put them down 24-10, but auburn lost to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos for being a true Alabama fan!  I run into so many wearing Alabama gear and 9 times out of 10, they say , "Oh, I didn't go there.  I am just a fan!"
> 
> Auburn grad is looking for a place to live and only place available is a farmer's outhouse.  The farmer notices a satellite dish after he moves in.  The next day, he notices another satellite dish, so he asks the Auburn grad why there were two.  The Auburn grad told him, "I hope you don't mind but I sublet the basement to an Alabama fan."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most, if not all, major college football programs have fans that never attended that school.    One measure of what Saban has done, and to the credit of our fans, is the money brought in to the school.    When Nick Saban was hired for $4 million, people were going crazy.  They screamed about how no college coach should be paid that much.   By the 8th game of Saban's second season, the University of Alabama had made $32 million through merchandising alone.
Click to expand...


Saban has done an amazing job no doubt. And has done it without major NCAA violations, which in itself is admirable. 

I found this article interesting as to the all time college elite programs ranking Alabama just behind Oklahoma. Great coaches make great teams:

AP College Football Rankings: Greatest Programs Of All-Time


----------



## evenflow1969

WinterBorn said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a West coast fan. If it ain't the Rose bowl it don't count!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In January of 2010, this happened in the Rose Bowl.
Click to expand...

Did you go and experience Pasadena? I have seen some great footbal games there! Also took my California State Surveyors Test there , Great memories there!


----------



## WinterBorn

evenflow1969 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a West coast fan. If it ain't the Rose bowl it don't count!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In January of 2010, this happened in the Rose Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you go and experience Pasadena? I have seen some great footbal games there! Also took my California State Surveyors Test there , Great memories there!
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, I was unable to go.   I have heard it is an amazing place to see a game.

A line from the Alabama fight song is "_Remember the Rose Bowl we’ll win then!".   _So winning the national championship there was special.


----------



## evenflow1969

WinterBorn said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a West coast fan. If it ain't the Rose bowl it don't count!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In January of 2010, this happened in the Rose Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you go and experience Pasadena? I have seen some great footbal games there! Also took my California State Surveyors Test there , Great memories there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I was unable to go.   I have heard it is an amazing place to see a game.
> 
> A line from the Alabama fight song is "_Remember the Rose Bowl we’ll win then!".   _So winning the national championship there was special.
Click to expand...

I hope yo get a chance to go some day.  I would like to see a game at Byant Denny stadium some day too. I have done the shoe, the big house,the Rosebowl, and the Collseum so far for football. I am mainly a college fan. Majors for baseball, I have been to every stadium except Wrigley, Fenway, and the New Yankees stadium. I will check off Wrigley and Fenway next summer.


----------



## WinterBorn

evenflow1969 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a West coast fan. If it ain't the Rose bowl it don't count!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In January of 2010, this happened in the Rose Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you go and experience Pasadena? I have seen some great footbal games there! Also took my California State Surveyors Test there , Great memories there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I was unable to go.   I have heard it is an amazing place to see a game.
> 
> A line from the Alabama fight song is "_Remember the Rose Bowl we’ll win then!".   _So winning the national championship there was special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope yo get a chance to go some day.  I would like to see a game at Byant Denny stadium some day too. I have done the shoe, the big house,the Rosebowl, and the Collseum so far for football. I am mainly a college fan. Majors for baseball, I have been to every stadium except Wrigley, Fenway, and the New Yankees stadium. I will check off Wrigley and Fenway next summer.
Click to expand...


I hope you get to attend a game at Bryant Denny Stadium.    If you do, get there early.  The tailgating on the Quad is the best!


----------



## evenflow1969

WinterBorn said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a West coast fan. If it ain't the Rose bowl it don't count!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In January of 2010, this happened in the Rose Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you go and experience Pasadena? I have seen some great footbal games there! Also took my California State Surveyors Test there , Great memories there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I was unable to go.   I have heard it is an amazing place to see a game.
> 
> A line from the Alabama fight song is "_Remember the Rose Bowl we’ll win then!".   _So winning the national championship there was special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope yo get a chance to go some day.  I would like to see a game at Byant Denny stadium some day too. I have done the shoe, the big house,the Rosebowl, and the Collseum so far for football. I am mainly a college fan. Majors for baseball, I have been to every stadium except Wrigley, Fenway, and the New Yankees stadium. I will check off Wrigley and Fenway next summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you get to attend a game at Bryant Denny Stadium.    If you do, get there early.  The tailgating on the Quad is the best!
Click to expand...

I will definately get there early and leave late, I treasure these types of experiences in a big way and give it my all when I show up!!!!


----------



## DarkFury

evenflow1969 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a West coast fan. If it ain't the Rose bowl it don't count!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In January of 2010, this happened in the Rose Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you go and experience Pasadena? I have seen some great footbal games there! Also took my California State Surveyors Test there , Great memories there!
Click to expand...

I was raised a Washington Husky! 
Sonny Sixkiller
Warren Moon
Don James

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## evenflow1969

DarkFury said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a West coast fan. If it ain't the Rose bowl it don't count!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In January of 2010, this happened in the Rose Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you go and experience Pasadena? I have seen some great footbal games there! Also took my California State Surveyors Test there , Great memories there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was raised a Washington Husky!
> Sonny Sixkiller
> Warren Moon
> Don James
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!
Click to expand...

Born and raised a Buckeye. My father tought physics and begining surveying there back in the seventies. I had great seats while pops was working there. I loved watching the buckeyes destroy opponents and then go to Appolos on High for a Gyro and walnut baklava after. My sister is now a shrink for Harding Hospital and has gotten tens years there, which means access to good seats again. Can not wait to take advantage of that again.


----------



## WinterBorn

evenflow1969 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a West coast fan. If it ain't the Rose bowl it don't count!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In January of 2010, this happened in the Rose Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you go and experience Pasadena? I have seen some great footbal games there! Also took my California State Surveyors Test there , Great memories there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was raised a Washington Husky!
> Sonny Sixkiller
> Warren Moon
> Don James
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Born and raised a Buckeye. My father tought physics and begining surveying there back in the seventies. I had great seats while pops was working there. I loved watching the buckeyes destroy opponents and then go to Appolos on High for a Gyro and walnut baklava after. My sister is now a shrink for Harding Hospital and has gotten tens years there, which means access to good seats again. Can not wait to take advantage of that again.
Click to expand...


I grew up about 9 block from the UA campus.  We used to ride our bikes over to watch practice and see Bear Bryant in his tower.   

Tuscaloosa High School made an arrangement with the UA, so they could avoid the expense of building a decent football field/stadium.  We played our home game at Bryant Denny Stadium (then it was just Denny Stadium).  It was cool to have played on the same field as the likes of Joe Namath, Ken Stabler, Ozzie Newsome ect.


----------



## evenflow1969

WinterBorn said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a West coast fan. If it ain't the Rose bowl it don't count!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In January of 2010, this happened in the Rose Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you go and experience Pasadena? I have seen some great footbal games there! Also took my California State Surveyors Test there , Great memories there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was raised a Washington Husky!
> Sonny Sixkiller
> Warren Moon
> Don James
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Born and raised a Buckeye. My father tought physics and begining surveying there back in the seventies. I had great seats while pops was working there. I loved watching the buckeyes destroy opponents and then go to Appolos on High for a Gyro and walnut baklava after. My sister is now a shrink for Harding Hospital and has gotten tens years there, which means access to good seats again. Can not wait to take advantage of that again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up about 9 block from the UA campus.  We used to ride our bikes over to watch practice and see Bear Bryant in his tower.
> 
> Tuscaloosa High School made an arrangement with the UA, so they could avoid the expense of building a decent football field/stadium.  We played our home game at Bryant Denny Stadium (then it was just Denny Stadium).  It was cool to have played on the same field as the likes of Joe Namath, Ken Stabler, Ozzie Newsome ect.
Click to expand...

I got to go to a punt pass and kick contest at the shoe, but never got to play a game on it. I will bet that was an awsome experience for you, one you will treasure till the very end. I did not get to go to OSU for pregrad. I went to Univerity of Toledo on a baseball scholorship. I did recieve my masters there though. By the time I got to OSU I had a child and did not get to participate the college experience there. I sure did at UT though.


----------



## ChesBayJJ

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With only 3 games left in the regular season, things are beginning to shape up for some great games in the playoffs.
> 
> Current CFP rankings:
> 
> 1) Georgia
> 2) Alabama
> 3) Notre Dame
> 4) Clemson
> 5) Oklahoma
> 6) TCU
> 7) Miami
> 8) Wisconsin
> 9) Washington
> 10) Auburn
> 
> 
> Notre Dame plays Miami this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Bama
> 2. Miami
> 3. Clemson
> 4?
Click to expand...

Oklahoma


----------



## ChesBayJJ

Desperado said:


> Miami - The U is back



Nice to see since the Gators and FSU both suck this year. Been a long time since neither of them made it into a bowl.


----------



## sealybobo

ChesBayJJ said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With only 3 games left in the regular season, things are beginning to shape up for some great games in the playoffs.
> 
> Current CFP rankings:
> 
> 1) Georgia
> 2) Alabama
> 3) Notre Dame
> 4) Clemson
> 5) Oklahoma
> 6) TCU
> 7) Miami
> 8) Wisconsin
> 9) Washington
> 10) Auburn
> 
> 
> Notre Dame plays Miami this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Bama
> 2. Miami
> 3. Clemson
> 4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oklahoma
Click to expand...

Why? What's their record and who'd they beat? And can they beat bama?


----------



## ChesBayJJ

sealybobo said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With only 3 games left in the regular season, things are beginning to shape up for some great games in the playoffs.
> 
> Current CFP rankings:
> 
> 1) Georgia
> 2) Alabama
> 3) Notre Dame
> 4) Clemson
> 5) Oklahoma
> 6) TCU
> 7) Miami
> 8) Wisconsin
> 9) Washington
> 10) Auburn
> 
> 
> Notre Dame plays Miami this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Bama
> 2. Miami
> 3. Clemson
> 4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? What's their record and who'd they beat? And can they beat bama?
Click to expand...


They are 9-1, with a win over Ohio State, and have a QB considered the leading Heisman contender, So I say yes, they could beat Alabama.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChesBayJJ said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With only 3 games left in the regular season, things are beginning to shape up for some great games in the playoffs.
> 
> Current CFP rankings:
> 
> 1) Georgia
> 2) Alabama
> 3) Notre Dame
> 4) Clemson
> 5) Oklahoma
> 6) TCU
> 7) Miami
> 8) Wisconsin
> 9) Washington
> 10) Auburn
> 
> 
> Notre Dame plays Miami this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Bama
> 2. Miami
> 3. Clemson
> 4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? What's their record and who'd they beat? And can they beat bama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are 9-1, with a win over Ohio State, and have a QB considered the leading Heisman contender, So I say yes, they could beat Alabama.
Click to expand...


I would bet on Alabama in that game.   Yes, OU is a top level team.   And Mayfield is an excellent QB.   But Oklahoma's defends isn't that great.  While Alabama has some issues on defense (having lost 4 starters to injury), they are still very good against the pass and at getting to the QB.

Plus, the smashmouth run game not only eats up the clock, it wears the defense down.


----------



## ChesBayJJ

WinterBorn said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With only 3 games left in the regular season, things are beginning to shape up for some great games in the playoffs.
> 
> Current CFP rankings:
> 
> 1) Georgia
> 2) Alabama
> 3) Notre Dame
> 4) Clemson
> 5) Oklahoma
> 6) TCU
> 7) Miami
> 8) Wisconsin
> 9) Washington
> 10) Auburn
> 
> 
> Notre Dame plays Miami this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Bama
> 2. Miami
> 3. Clemson
> 4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? What's their record and who'd they beat? And can they beat bama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are 9-1, with a win over Ohio State, and have a QB considered the leading Heisman contender, So I say yes, they could beat Alabama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would bet on Alabama in that game.   Yes, OU is a top level team.   And Mayfield is an excellent QB.   But Oklahoma's defends isn't that great.  While Alabama has some issues on defense (having lost 4 starters to injury), they are still very good against the pass and at getting to the QB.
> 
> Plus, the smashmouth run game not only eats up the clock, it wears the defense down.
Click to expand...


I agree with you about Alabama. I think they would beat Oklahoma. But it is hard to predict what will happen. I did not see Auburn crushing Georgia this past weekend, or Miami dominating Notre dame. But as an old SEC guy, I have to stick with the Tide.


----------



## Pop23

Bama
Miami
Clemson
Wisconsin


----------



## WinterBorn

ChesBayJJ said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Bama
> 2. Miami
> 3. Clemson
> 4?
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? What's their record and who'd they beat? And can they beat bama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are 9-1, with a win over Ohio State, and have a QB considered the leading Heisman contender, So I say yes, they could beat Alabama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would bet on Alabama in that game.   Yes, OU is a top level team.   And Mayfield is an excellent QB.   But Oklahoma's defends isn't that great.  While Alabama has some issues on defense (having lost 4 starters to injury), they are still very good against the pass and at getting to the QB.
> 
> Plus, the smashmouth run game not only eats up the clock, it wears the defense down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you about Alabama. I think they would beat Oklahoma. But it is hard to predict what will happen. I did not see Auburn crushing Georgia this past weekend, or Miami dominating Notre dame. But as an old SEC guy, I have to stick with the Tide.
Click to expand...


That is one of the reasons I love college football.   YOu never know.


----------



## martybegan

Pop23 said:


> Bama
> Miami
> Clemson
> Wisconsin



Wisconsin is going to have to win out through the Big 10 Championship to get in. 

Notre Dame blowing it really helped them.


----------



## ChesBayJJ

martybegan said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama
> Miami
> Clemson
> Wisconsin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin is going to have to win out through the Big 10 Championship to get in.
> 
> Notre Dame blowing it really helped them.
Click to expand...


If Wisconsin wins the Big 10 championship, they will probably be unbeaten, and will deserve to be in.


----------



## Pop23

martybegan said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama
> Miami
> Clemson
> Wisconsin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin is going to have to win out through the Big 10 Championship to get in.
> 
> Notre Dame blowing it really helped them.
Click to expand...


Agreed, the committee will take an undefeated Big 10 team over a one loss Big 12 team, especially when that loss was to Iowa State.


----------



## WinterBorn

Wisconsin still has to play Michigan and probably Ohio State.  Given their previous schedule, those might be really tough.


----------



## evenflow1969

WinterBorn said:


> Wisconsin still has to play Michigan and probably Ohio State.  Given their previous schedule, those might be really tough.


Michigan is not very good this year. I am pretty sure Wisconsin can take care of them. The buckeyes, it depends which team shows up, they are capable of being a very good team but are aslo capable of being a bad team. The bucks this year are inconsistant. Tough to tell what happens there. On defense the buckeyes are most suseptable against the pass. Wisconsin is a running team. I personally would take the bucks in this game, they show up more often than not.


----------



## otto105

evenflow1969 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin still has to play Michigan and probably Ohio State.  Given their previous schedule, those might be really tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan is not very good this year. I am pretty sure Wisconsin can take care of them. The buckeyes, it depends which team shows up, they are capable of being a very good team but are aslo capable of being a bad team. The bucks this year are inconsistant. Tough to tell what happens there. On defense the buckeyes are most suseptable against the pass. Wisconsin is a running team. I personally would take the bucks in this game, they show up more often than not.
Click to expand...



Good luck with that.

We will wait to see how your Buckeyes do in Ann Arbor next weekend.


----------



## evenflow1969

otto105 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin still has to play Michigan and probably Ohio State.  Given their previous schedule, those might be really tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan is not very good this year. I am pretty sure Wisconsin can take care of them. The buckeyes, it depends which team shows up, they are capable of being a very good team but are aslo capable of being a bad team. The bucks this year are inconsistant. Tough to tell what happens there. On defense the buckeyes are most suseptable against the pass. Wisconsin is a running team. I personally would take the bucks in this game, they show up more often than not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> We will wait to see how your Buckeyes do in Ann Arbor next weekend.
Click to expand...

If Michigan were a little better in the passing game I would be worried. How ever they are not, and they returned less starters than anybody in the FBS. Buckeyes win this game.


----------



## ChesBayJJ

I'm staying with Bama, Clemson (winning over Miami), Wisconsin (winning over Ohio State) and Oklahoma

And here are two programs fallen on hard times that won't even get to a bowl

Darkness in the Sunshine State: Noles, Gators to Duel Amid Alarming Down Years


----------



## WinterBorn

ChesBayJJ said:


> I'm staying with Bama, Clemson (winning over Miami), Wisconsin (winning over Ohio State) and Oklahoma
> 
> And here are two programs fallen on hard times that won't even get to a bowl
> 
> Darkness in the Sunshine State: Noles, Gators to Duel Amid Alarming Down Years



Florida has been having trouble for a few years (since Tebow & Urban Meyer left).

But FSU is only having trouble because they were thin at QB.  They had a top level QB, but he was injured in the first game.

The last 5 years they have gone 59-9.   Most teams would love to have that kind of record.  And just 4 years ago they won the Natty.


----------



## ChesBayJJ

WinterBorn said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying with Bama, Clemson (winning over Miami), Wisconsin (winning over Ohio State) and Oklahoma
> 
> And here are two programs fallen on hard times that won't even get to a bowl
> 
> Darkness in the Sunshine State: Noles, Gators to Duel Amid Alarming Down Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida has been having trouble for a few years (since Tebow & Urban Meyer left).
> 
> But FSU is only having trouble because they were thin at QB.  They had a top level QB, but he was injured in the first game.
> 
> The last 5 years they have gone 59-9.   Most teams would love to have that kind of record.  And just 4 years ago they won the Natty.
Click to expand...


Agree with you about FSU. And the Gators would probably have had a better year if they hadn't had a bunch of players suspended for being involved in some kind of credit card scam. And yeah, they have been pretty lame since Urban Meyer left. Time to rebuild.


----------



## evenflow1969

ChesBayJJ said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying with Bama, Clemson (winning over Miami), Wisconsin (winning over Ohio State) and Oklahoma
> 
> And here are two programs fallen on hard times that won't even get to a bowl
> 
> Darkness in the Sunshine State: Noles, Gators to Duel Amid Alarming Down Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida has been having trouble for a few years (since Tebow & Urban Meyer left).
> 
> But FSU is only having trouble because they were thin at QB.  They had a top level QB, but he was injured in the first game.
> 
> The last 5 years they have gone 59-9.   Most teams would love to have that kind of record.  And just 4 years ago they won the Natty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree with you about FSU. And the Gators would probably have had a better year if they hadn't had a bunch of players suspended for being involved in some kind of credit card scam. And yeah, they have been pretty lame since Urban Meyer left. Time to rebuild.
Click to expand...

Could unthinkable happen? Could Bama be left out in the cold with loss to Auburn? Play off picture is still pretty interesting. Some losses will be experienced in top six in last couple of weeks.. Could a two loss team make playoff this year? Riviting couple of weeks cominjg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Votto

What I think is a hoot is that there are only two undefeated teams, Bama and Wisconsin, however, Wisconsin is raked 5th.

Hilarious!

It just goes to show the disrespect to the little 10, more than likely Ohio State will beat them as they probably should so that Clemson can get back in there for another shot.


----------



## Votto

evenflow1969 said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying with Bama, Clemson (winning over Miami), Wisconsin (winning over Ohio State) and Oklahoma
> 
> And here are two programs fallen on hard times that won't even get to a bowl
> 
> Darkness in the Sunshine State: Noles, Gators to Duel Amid Alarming Down Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida has been having trouble for a few years (since Tebow & Urban Meyer left).
> 
> But FSU is only having trouble because they were thin at QB.  They had a top level QB, but he was injured in the first game.
> 
> The last 5 years they have gone 59-9.   Most teams would love to have that kind of record.  And just 4 years ago they won the Natty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree with you about FSU. And the Gators would probably have had a better year if they hadn't had a bunch of players suspended for being involved in some kind of credit card scam. And yeah, they have been pretty lame since Urban Meyer left. Time to rebuild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could unthinkable happen? Could Bama be left out in the cold with loss to Auburn? Play off picture is still pretty interesting. Some losses will be experienced in top six in last couple of weeks.. Could a two loss team make playoff this year? Riviting couple of weeks cominjg!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


I don't know how desperate college football is to get Bama out of the NCG, after all, they have lived there for a decade.


----------



## Pop23

evenflow1969 said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying with Bama, Clemson (winning over Miami), Wisconsin (winning over Ohio State) and Oklahoma
> 
> And here are two programs fallen on hard times that won't even get to a bowl
> 
> Darkness in the Sunshine State: Noles, Gators to Duel Amid Alarming Down Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida has been having trouble for a few years (since Tebow & Urban Meyer left).
> 
> But FSU is only having trouble because they were thin at QB.  They had a top level QB, but he was injured in the first game.
> 
> The last 5 years they have gone 59-9.   Most teams would love to have that kind of record.  And just 4 years ago they won the Natty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree with you about FSU. And the Gators would probably have had a better year if they hadn't had a bunch of players suspended for being involved in some kind of credit card scam. And yeah, they have been pretty lame since Urban Meyer left. Time to rebuild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could unthinkable happen? Could Bama be left out in the cold with loss to Auburn? Play off picture is still pretty interesting. Some losses will be experienced in top six in last couple of weeks.. Could a two loss team make playoff this year? Riviting couple of weeks cominjg!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Winterborn said this earlier, and it is one reason that keeps people interested in CFB, anything can, and probably will happen.

I don't think there is another sport that folks debate the worthiness of the eventual champion more than CFB.

It's one of the reasons I dislike the playoffs, I loved the arguments that followed EVERY SEASON.


----------



## evenflow1969

Votto said:


> What I think is a hoot is that there are only two undefeated teams, Bama and Wisconsin, however, Wisconsin is raked 5th.
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> It just goes to show the disrespect to the little 10, more than likely Ohio State will beat them as they probably should so that Clemson can get back in there for another shot.


More parady this year? I am not sure! I have watched some good teams sleep walk through some games. What the hell causes that I do not know, you would think millions watching would get ya up for a game!! As far as wisconsin goes some of that is the big tens fault they did not balance the divisions very well. You are forgetting Miami as an undefeted.


----------



## ChesBayJJ

evenflow1969 said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying with Bama, Clemson (winning over Miami), Wisconsin (winning over Ohio State) and Oklahoma
> 
> And here are two programs fallen on hard times that won't even get to a bowl
> 
> Darkness in the Sunshine State: Noles, Gators to Duel Amid Alarming Down Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida has been having trouble for a few years (since Tebow & Urban Meyer left).
> 
> But FSU is only having trouble because they were thin at QB.  They had a top level QB, but he was injured in the first game.
> 
> The last 5 years they have gone 59-9.   Most teams would love to have that kind of record.  And just 4 years ago they won the Natty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree with you about FSU. And the Gators would probably have had a better year if they hadn't had a bunch of players suspended for being involved in some kind of credit card scam. And yeah, they have been pretty lame since Urban Meyer left. Time to rebuild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could unthinkable happen? Could Bama be left out in the cold with loss to Auburn? Play off picture is still pretty interesting. Some losses will be experienced in top six in last couple of weeks.. Could a two loss team make playoff this year? Riviting couple of weeks cominjg!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


I don't know how the formula works to pick the four teams, but I do think it is still a crap shoot. I really don't think Alabama will lose, but Ohio State could very well beat Wisconsin and make it in. It is fun to watch.


----------



## evenflow1969

ChesBayJJ said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying with Bama, Clemson (winning over Miami), Wisconsin (winning over Ohio State) and Oklahoma
> 
> And here are two programs fallen on hard times that won't even get to a bowl
> 
> Darkness in the Sunshine State: Noles, Gators to Duel Amid Alarming Down Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida has been having trouble for a few years (since Tebow & Urban Meyer left).
> 
> But FSU is only having trouble because they were thin at QB.  They had a top level QB, but he was injured in the first game.
> 
> The last 5 years they have gone 59-9.   Most teams would love to have that kind of record.  And just 4 years ago they won the Natty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree with you about FSU. And the Gators would probably have had a better year if they hadn't had a bunch of players suspended for being involved in some kind of credit card scam. And yeah, they have been pretty lame since Urban Meyer left. Time to rebuild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could unthinkable happen? Could Bama be left out in the cold with loss to Auburn? Play off picture is still pretty interesting. Some losses will be experienced in top six in last couple of weeks.. Could a two loss team make playoff this year? Riviting couple of weeks cominjg!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how the formula works to pick the four teams, but I do think it is still a crap shoot. I really don't think Alabama will lose, but Ohio State could very well beat Wisconsin and make it in. It is fun to watch.
Click to expand...

All I have to say is that I am glad it is so interesting. I am getting fucking sick of talking about sexual harrasment, that seems to be the only other thing people want to discuss these days. Glad to have some thing else to talk about!!!!


----------



## WinterBorn

evenflow1969 said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying with Bama, Clemson (winning over Miami), Wisconsin (winning over Ohio State) and Oklahoma
> 
> And here are two programs fallen on hard times that won't even get to a bowl
> 
> Darkness in the Sunshine State: Noles, Gators to Duel Amid Alarming Down Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida has been having trouble for a few years (since Tebow & Urban Meyer left).
> 
> But FSU is only having trouble because they were thin at QB.  They had a top level QB, but he was injured in the first game.
> 
> The last 5 years they have gone 59-9.   Most teams would love to have that kind of record.  And just 4 years ago they won the Natty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree with you about FSU. And the Gators would probably have had a better year if they hadn't had a bunch of players suspended for being involved in some kind of credit card scam. And yeah, they have been pretty lame since Urban Meyer left. Time to rebuild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could unthinkable happen? Could Bama be left out in the cold with loss to Auburn? Play off picture is still pretty interesting. Some losses will be experienced in top six in last couple of weeks.. Could a two loss team make playoff this year? Riviting couple of weeks cominjg!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


If auburn beats Alabama, the only hope Bama has is that auburn wins the SEC Championship.  That would mean both GA & AU have 2 losses.    They would put Bama in the top 4.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying with Bama, Clemson (winning over Miami), Wisconsin (winning over Ohio State) and Oklahoma
> 
> And here are two programs fallen on hard times that won't even get to a bowl
> 
> Darkness in the Sunshine State: Noles, Gators to Duel Amid Alarming Down Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida has been having trouble for a few years (since Tebow & Urban Meyer left).
> 
> But FSU is only having trouble because they were thin at QB.  They had a top level QB, but he was injured in the first game.
> 
> The last 5 years they have gone 59-9.   Most teams would love to have that kind of record.  And just 4 years ago they won the Natty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree with you about FSU. And the Gators would probably have had a better year if they hadn't had a bunch of players suspended for being involved in some kind of credit card scam. And yeah, they have been pretty lame since Urban Meyer left. Time to rebuild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could unthinkable happen? Could Bama be left out in the cold with loss to Auburn? Play off picture is still pretty interesting. Some losses will be experienced in top six in last couple of weeks.. Could a two loss team make playoff this year? Riviting couple of weeks cominjg!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how desperate college football is to get Bama out of the NCG, after all, they have lived there for a decade.
Click to expand...


All it takes is beating us.   Ohio State did it.   Clemson did it.   Hell, Ole Miss did it twice.

But Alabama bring a fan base that spends tons of money.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying with Bama, Clemson (winning over Miami), Wisconsin (winning over Ohio State) and Oklahoma
> 
> And here are two programs fallen on hard times that won't even get to a bowl
> 
> Darkness in the Sunshine State: Noles, Gators to Duel Amid Alarming Down Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida has been having trouble for a few years (since Tebow & Urban Meyer left).
> 
> But FSU is only having trouble because they were thin at QB.  They had a top level QB, but he was injured in the first game.
> 
> The last 5 years they have gone 59-9.   Most teams would love to have that kind of record.  And just 4 years ago they won the Natty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree with you about FSU. And the Gators would probably have had a better year if they hadn't had a bunch of players suspended for being involved in some kind of credit card scam. And yeah, they have been pretty lame since Urban Meyer left. Time to rebuild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could unthinkable happen? Could Bama be left out in the cold with loss to Auburn? Play off picture is still pretty interesting. Some losses will be experienced in top six in last couple of weeks.. Could a two loss team make playoff this year? Riviting couple of weeks cominjg!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how desperate college football is to get Bama out of the NCG, after all, they have lived there for a decade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All it takes is beating us.   Ohio State did it.   Clemson did it.   Hell, Ole Miss did it twice.
> 
> But Alabama bring a fan base that spends tons of money.
Click to expand...


Yep, $1.50 for a seat to watch Bama play in Bama.

Can't beat that.

How do you save up all that money?


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida has been having trouble for a few years (since Tebow & Urban Meyer left).
> 
> But FSU is only having trouble because they were thin at QB.  They had a top level QB, but he was injured in the first game.
> 
> The last 5 years they have gone 59-9.   Most teams would love to have that kind of record.  And just 4 years ago they won the Natty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with you about FSU. And the Gators would probably have had a better year if they hadn't had a bunch of players suspended for being involved in some kind of credit card scam. And yeah, they have been pretty lame since Urban Meyer left. Time to rebuild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could unthinkable happen? Could Bama be left out in the cold with loss to Auburn? Play off picture is still pretty interesting. Some losses will be experienced in top six in last couple of weeks.. Could a two loss team make playoff this year? Riviting couple of weeks cominjg!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how desperate college football is to get Bama out of the NCG, after all, they have lived there for a decade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All it takes is beating us.   Ohio State did it.   Clemson did it.   Hell, Ole Miss did it twice.
> 
> But Alabama bring a fan base that spends tons of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, $1.50 for a seat to watch Bama play in Bama.
> 
> Can't beat that.
> 
> How do you save up all that money?
Click to expand...


No, we are not coming to your house to watch the game.

Add a few zeros and you'll be close.   I know people who spent $1,000 or more to see us beat Notre Dame like a redheaded stepchild.  I paid $350 each for mediocre seats to see Bama beat Georgia in the SEC championship a few years ago.   Glad I did.  That game was the national championship game.  Who ever won was going to embarrass the irish.


----------



## ChesBayJJ

Major upset with Pitt beating Miami. That will knock them out of the championships. My best guess now - Bama, Clemson, Oklahoma, Wisconsin.


----------



## Votto

So it will be Alabama and which three teams?


----------



## WinterBorn

ChesBayJJ said:


> Major upset with Pitt beating Miami. That will knock them out of the championships. My best guess now - Bama, Clemson, Oklahoma, Wisconsin.



And this could change in a major way after the conference championships.   Clemson will still have to play Miami.  Wisconsin will likely have to play Ohio State.


----------



## ChesBayJJ

WinterBorn said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major upset with Pitt beating Miami. That will knock them out of the championships. My best guess now - Bama, Clemson, Oklahoma, Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this could change in a major way after the conference championships.   Clemson will still have to play Miami.  Wisconsin will likely have to play Ohio State.
Click to expand...


Alabama is losing right now and I think that means Auburn would play Georgia for the SEC championship. Will the winner of that game and Alabama both get to the playoffs? Wacky football season.


----------



## Borillar

ChesBayJJ said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major upset with Pitt beating Miami. That will knock them out of the championships. My best guess now - Bama, Clemson, Oklahoma, Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this could change in a major way after the conference championships.   Clemson will still have to play Miami.  Wisconsin will likely have to play Ohio State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alabama is losing right now and I think that means Auburn would play Georgia for the SEC championship. Will the winner of that game and Alabama both get to the playoffs? Wacky football season.
Click to expand...

I don't see any way Alabama gets into the championship playoffs now.


----------



## Old Yeller

Votto said:


> What I think is a hoot is that there are only two undefeated teams, Bama and Wisconsin, however, Wisconsin is raked 5th.
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> It just goes to show the disrespect to the little 10, more than likely Ohio State will beat them as they probably should so that Clemson can get back in there for another shot.




One more Undefeated I am aware of is UCF 11-0.  Plays Memphis (10-1 with a win over UCLA)  in the title game to possibly go 12-0.  btw:  Memphis only loss is already to UCF.


----------



## JoeMoma

Old Yeller said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I think is a hoot is that there are only two undefeated teams, Bama and Wisconsin, however, Wisconsin is raked 5th.
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> It just goes to show the disrespect to the little 10, more than likely Ohio State will beat them as they probably should so that Clemson can get back in there for another shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more Undefeated I am aware of is UCF 11-0.  Plays Memphis (10-1 with a win over UCLA)  in the title game to possibly go 12-0.  btw:  Memphis only loss is already to UCF.
Click to expand...

Wisconsin (no. 5 this week) is still undefeated.  Looks like they have a very good chance to be in the top 4 now.


----------



## Moonglow

Go Sooners...


----------



## JoeMoma

Moonglow said:


> Go Sooners...


Sooner or later.........


----------



## Old Yeller

Moonglow said:


> Go Sooners...




I give them a better shot with this new Coach (sorry Bob Stoops you had your 5 chances).  They are good on offense.   Getting better on defense. They would be a tough game if they win the Big 12 Championship.


----------



## WinterBorn

Borillar said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major upset with Pitt beating Miami. That will knock them out of the championships. My best guess now - Bama, Clemson, Oklahoma, Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this could change in a major way after the conference championships.   Clemson will still have to play Miami.  Wisconsin will likely have to play Ohio State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alabama is losing right now and I think that means Auburn would play Georgia for the SEC championship. Will the winner of that game and Alabama both get to the playoffs? Wacky football season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see any way Alabama gets into the championship playoffs now.
Click to expand...


If auburn beats Georgia in the SEC championship, both auburn and GA will have two losses.  And one of auburn's losses are to an unranked team.  Bama has only 1 loss.   I don't expect it, but it could happen.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

evenflow1969 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I think is a hoot is that there are only two undefeated teams, Bama and Wisconsin, however, Wisconsin is raked 5th.
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> It just goes to show the disrespect to the little 10, more than likely Ohio State will beat them as they probably should so that Clemson can get back in there for another shot.
> 
> 
> 
> More parady this year? I am not sure! I have watched some good teams sleep walk through some games. What the hell causes that I do not know, you would think millions watching would get ya up for a game!! As far as wisconsin goes some of that is the big tens fault they did not balance the divisions very well. You are forgetting Miami as an undefeted.
Click to expand...


The word is "parity".  "Parody" is a joke!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

WinterBorn said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major upset with Pitt beating Miami. That will knock them out of the championships. My best guess now - Bama, Clemson, Oklahoma, Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this could change in a major way after the conference championships.   Clemson will still have to play Miami.  Wisconsin will likely have to play Ohio State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alabama is losing right now and I think that means Auburn would play Georgia for the SEC championship. Will the winner of that game and Alabama both get to the playoffs? Wacky football season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see any way Alabama gets into the championship playoffs now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If auburn beats Georgia in the SEC championship, both auburn and GA will have two losses.  *And one of auburn's losses are to an unranked team.*  Bama has only 1 loss.   I don't expect it, but it could happen.
Click to expand...


Incorrect!  Auburn lost to Clemson (#4)  by 8 points and to LSU (#19) by 4 points. both of which were ranked at the time.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

So what have you guys got to say now that Auburn has beaten the  No. 1 team in the country TWICE in a 14 day span?


----------



## Pop23

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> So what have you guys got to say now that Auburn has beaten the  No. 1 team in the country TWICE in a 14 day span?



If Auburn wins out, they’re in, as is Clemson, Oklahoma and Wisky. 

But in this season, hell, who knows.


----------



## Old Yeller

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what have you guys got to say now that Auburn has beaten the  No. 1 team in the country TWICE in a 14 day span?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Auburn wins out, they’re in, as is Clemson, Oklahoma and Wisky.
> 
> But in this season, hell, who knows.
Click to expand...



I could not argue with that....but 1-loss team(s) will be sitting.  An undefeated could be sitting?  But 2-loss AUB goes in?  I think AUB is great.......always great when they play ALA.  

Any other 2-loss teams get in?  WASH?  Ohio State?  TCU?


----------



## Shrimpbox

As of tonight
Winner of acc championship
Wisc. If they beat Ohio State
Auburn if they beat Georgia,
Oklahoma
I don’t know what you do with Alabama, you can’t have two sec teams in.
   And I think the auburn game will be considered a playoff game.

I have to comment on this. First, it doesn’t bother me one bit, but booger McFarland who I like said he is going to pick the team that has the most people,that look like him. If that statement isn’t racist I don’t know,what is. Could a white man say I am going to pick Wisconsin cause they have more people that look like me, I don’t think so. The double standard is just so glaring.


----------



## ChesBayJJ

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> So what have you guys got to say now that Auburn has beaten the  No. 1 team in the country TWICE in a 14 day span?



If Auburn beats Georgia, Auburn should play in the championship playoffs


----------



## ChesBayJJ

Old Yeller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what have you guys got to say now that Auburn has beaten the  No. 1 team in the country TWICE in a 14 day span?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Auburn wins out, they’re in, as is Clemson, Oklahoma and Wisky.
> 
> But in this season, hell, who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could not argue with that....but 1-loss team(s) will be sitting.  An undefeated could be sitting?  But 2-loss AUB goes in?  I think AUB is great.......always great when they play ALA.
> 
> Any other 2-loss teams get in?  WASH?  Ohio State?  TCU?
Click to expand...


If OSU beats Wisconsin, I'd say they have a chance of getting in.


----------



## antiquity

ChesBayJJ said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what have you guys got to say now that Auburn has beaten the  No. 1 team in the country TWICE in a 14 day span?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If *Auburn beats Georgia, Auburn should play in the championship playoffs
Click to expand...


What with all the "if's"?

"If" Alabama lost to Mercer..maybe Mercer should have been considered. See how that works?


----------



## ChesBayJJ

antiquity said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what have you guys got to say now that Auburn has beaten the  No. 1 team in the country TWICE in a 14 day span?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If *Auburn beats Georgia, Auburn should play in the championship playoffs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What with all the "if's"?
> 
> "If" Alabama lost to Mercer..maybe Mercer should have been considered. See how that works?
Click to expand...


If's are part of the game. Who expected Pitt to beat Miami? And we already saw Auburn crush Georgia so maybe we can get rid of that if and say Auburn will be a two loss team playing for the championship. The biggest "if" for me is not knowing how the selection committee makes it's decisions on the four teams.


----------



## Shrimpbox

The reason I would put auburn in is because they beat the number one team in the nation twice within three weeks. Anyone else come close to accomplishing that?


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what have you guys got to say now that Auburn has beaten the  No. 1 team in the country TWICE in a 14 day span?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If *Auburn beats Georgia, Auburn should play in the championship playoffs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What with all the "if's"?
> 
> "If" Alabama lost to Mercer..maybe Mercer should have been considered. See how that works?
Click to expand...


"If" is part of looking ahead.  Since we don't know who will win, we look at different scenarios.

As for your example, "If" Alabama had lost to Mercer it would depend on Mercer's season whether they would be considered.   Pitt knocked off the #2 team in the country, but are not being considered.  Because they have 4 losses.    But keep trying.


----------



## antiquity

WinterBorn said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what have you guys got to say now that Auburn has beaten the  No. 1 team in the country TWICE in a 14 day span?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If *Auburn beats Georgia, Auburn should play in the championship playoffs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What with all the "if's"?
> 
> "If" Alabama lost to Mercer..maybe Mercer should have been considered. See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If" is part of looking ahead.  Since we don't know who will win, we look at different scenarios.
> 
> As for your example, "If" Alabama had lost to Mercer it would depend on Mercer's season whether they would be considered.   Pitt knocked off the #2 team in the country, but are not being considered.  Because they have 4 losses.    But keep trying.
Click to expand...


Obviously the number 1 and number 2 teams in last week polls weren't as good as some people thought they were as Miami was beaten by a nobody and Alabama was smacked down by Auburn...Wait they all  in the Southern part of the country so I guess they were...kind of good.


----------



## antiquity

Shrimpbox said:


> The reason I would put auburn in is because they beat the number one team in the nation twice within three weeks. Anyone else come close to accomplishing that?



I would suspect Alabama fans would after beating a power house in Mercer.


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what have you guys got to say now that Auburn has beaten the  No. 1 team in the country TWICE in a 14 day span?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If *Auburn beats Georgia, Auburn should play in the championship playoffs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What with all the "if's"?
> 
> "If" Alabama lost to Mercer..maybe Mercer should have been considered. See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If" is part of looking ahead.  Since we don't know who will win, we look at different scenarios.
> 
> As for your example, "If" Alabama had lost to Mercer it would depend on Mercer's season whether they would be considered.   Pitt knocked off the #2 team in the country, but are not being considered.  Because they have 4 losses.    But keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously the number 1 and number 2 teams in last week polls weren't as good as some people thought they were as Miami was beaten by a nobody and Alabama was smacked down by Auburn...Wait they all  in the Southern part of the country so I guess they were...kind of good.
Click to expand...


Oh, so the fact that both were in the southern part of the US means something?    LMAO!   That is hilarious.

Of course, that would never happen anywhere else in the country, huh?   Like Ohio State getting spanked by an unranked Iowa?


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> Shrimpbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I would put auburn in is because they beat the number one team in the nation twice within three weeks. Anyone else come close to accomplishing that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suspect Alabama fans would after beating a power house in Mercer.
Click to expand...


Unlike other teams, we start the season with a major team.  But you keep talking about Mercer.  No worries.   I'll take Bama's record (this year or over the last 5 or 6 years) over pretty much anyone else's.   When you beat people like we have, and win titles like we have, you bring out the haters in droves.


----------



## JoeMoma

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what have you guys got to say now that Auburn has beaten the  No. 1 team in the country TWICE in a 14 day span?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If *Auburn beats Georgia, Auburn should play in the championship playoffs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What with all the "if's"?
> 
> "If" Alabama lost to Mercer..maybe Mercer should have been considered. See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If" is part of looking ahead.  Since we don't know who will win, we look at different scenarios.
> 
> As for your example, "If" Alabama had lost to Mercer it would depend on Mercer's season whether they would be considered.   Pitt knocked off the #2 team in the country, but are not being considered.  Because they have 4 losses.    But keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously the number 1 and number 2 teams in last week polls weren't as good as some people thought they were as Miami was beaten by a nobody and Alabama was smacked down by Auburn...Wait they all  in the Southern part of the country so I guess they were...kind of good.
Click to expand...

How well a team has done in the past is no guarantee that the team will be that good or bad for the next game.  Otherwise there would be no need to play the game.  

Also, if a pair football teams were able to play each other multiple times like in baseball or basketball, there would probably be some series in which the two teams split wins and losses.....just like in baseball and basketball.


----------



## antiquity

WinterBorn said:


> Oh, so the fact that both were in the southern part of the US means something?    LMAO!   That is hilarious.
> 
> Of course, that would never happen anywhere else in the country, huh?   Like Ohio State getting spanked by an unranked Iowa?



No its not...you and I know most of the sports writers and those in power over who is in and who is out favors the SEC and ACC. Fact of life. For example west coast teams (and I don't necessarily favor them one way or the other) play when most of the east coast is fast asleep. Fact of life.


----------



## antiquity

WinterBorn said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimpbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I would put auburn in is because they beat the number one team in the nation twice within three weeks. Anyone else come close to accomplishing that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suspect Alabama fans would after beating a power house in Mercer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike other teams, we start the season with a major team.  But you keep talking about Mercer.  No worries.   I'll take Bama's record (this year or over the last 5 or 6 years) over pretty much anyone else's.   When you beat people like we have, and win titles like we have, you bring out the haters in droves.
Click to expand...


You keep talking about Alabama first game of the season against Florida State who happens to be unranked and 5-6 for the season, hardly major...

Yes you hit right on the head...I dislike the Alabama program with a passion and will continue until they play that 'big' game with a home and home schedule against someone beside Mercer or Chattanooga.


----------



## antiquity

JoeMoma said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what have you guys got to say now that Auburn has beaten the  No. 1 team in the country TWICE in a 14 day span?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If *Auburn beats Georgia, Auburn should play in the championship playoffs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What with all the "if's"?
> 
> "If" Alabama lost to Mercer..maybe Mercer should have been considered. See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If" is part of looking ahead.  Since we don't know who will win, we look at different scenarios.
> 
> As for your example, "If" Alabama had lost to Mercer it would depend on Mercer's season whether they would be considered.   Pitt knocked off the #2 team in the country, but are not being considered.  Because they have 4 losses.    But keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously the number 1 and number 2 teams in last week polls weren't as good as some people thought they were as Miami was beaten by a nobody and Alabama was smacked down by Auburn...Wait they all  in the Southern part of the country so I guess they were...kind of good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How well a team has done in the past is no guarantee that the team will be that good or bad for the next game.  Otherwise there would be no need to play the game.
> 
> Also, if a pair football teams were able to play each other multiple times like in baseball or basketball, there would probably be some series in which the two teams split wins and losses.....just like in baseball and basketball.
Click to expand...


No its not. Football can not be compared to baseball or a basketball schedule.


----------



## JoeMoma

antiquity said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If *Auburn beats Georgia, Auburn should play in the championship playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What with all the "if's"?
> 
> "If" Alabama lost to Mercer..maybe Mercer should have been considered. See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If" is part of looking ahead.  Since we don't know who will win, we look at different scenarios.
> 
> As for your example, "If" Alabama had lost to Mercer it would depend on Mercer's season whether they would be considered.   Pitt knocked off the #2 team in the country, but are not being considered.  Because they have 4 losses.    But keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously the number 1 and number 2 teams in last week polls weren't as good as some people thought they were as Miami was beaten by a nobody and Alabama was smacked down by Auburn...Wait they all  in the Southern part of the country so I guess they were...kind of good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How well a team has done in the past is no guarantee that the team will be that good or bad for the next game.  Otherwise there would be no need to play the game.
> 
> Also, if a pair football teams were able to play each other multiple times like in baseball or basketball, there would probably be some series in which the two teams split wins and losses.....just like in baseball and basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not. Football can not be compared to baseball or a basketball schedule.
Click to expand...

It can be compared.....I know because I did it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so the fact that both were in the southern part of the US means something?    LMAO!   That is hilarious.
> 
> Of course, that would never happen anywhere else in the country, huh?   Like Ohio State getting spanked by an unranked Iowa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No its not...you and I know most of the sports writers and those in power over who is in and who is out favors the SEC and ACC. Fact of life. For example west coast teams (and I don't necessarily favor them one way or the other) play when most of the east coast is fast asleep. Fact of life.
Click to expand...


Well, there is that, but when west coast teams play teams from the east, they usually get spanked very badly!

The last time west coast team won the national championship, it was stripped of the title in 2004.

Excluding that,it was 1972!


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so the fact that both were in the southern part of the US means something?    LMAO!   That is hilarious.
> 
> Of course, that would never happen anywhere else in the country, huh?   Like Ohio State getting spanked by an unranked Iowa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No its not...you and I know most of the sports writers and those in power over who is in and who is out favors the SEC and ACC. Fact of life. For example west coast teams (and I don't necessarily favor them one way or the other) play when most of the east coast is fast asleep. Fact of life.
Click to expand...


If they favor the SEC it is because of their dominance in the last 20 years.  They beat almost every one they played in the BCS championships.  Often by considerable margins.

I can't help that the west coast teams play that late.   They still get considerable love from writers and the powers.   USC keeps getting ranked high, just because they are USC.  And the PAC-12 had a team in the playoffs last year, when the Big12 did not.


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimpbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I would put auburn in is because they beat the number one team in the nation twice within three weeks. Anyone else come close to accomplishing that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suspect Alabama fans would after beating a power house in Mercer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike other teams, we start the season with a major team.  But you keep talking about Mercer.  No worries.   I'll take Bama's record (this year or over the last 5 or 6 years) over pretty much anyone else's.   When you beat people like we have, and win titles like we have, you bring out the haters in droves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep talking about Alabama first game of the season against Florida State who happens to be unranked and 5-6 for the season, hardly major...
> 
> Yes you hit right on the head...I dislike the Alabama program with a passion and will continue until they play that 'big' game with a home and home schedule against someone beside Mercer or Chattanooga.
Click to expand...


When we played FSU, their QB was a top level player.  The fact that he got hurt is what killed their season.  He threw for something like 3,300 yards last year, and they were highly ranked.  

And Bama didn't just do that this year.   We try to schedule a power school to open the season every year.

Since Saban arrived, we have opened the season with Clemson, VATech, Michigan, USC, Wisconsin,  and WVA.

Yeah, we schedule some cupcakes.  But those can be dangerous as well.

But please tell me what team you favor so much, and that doesn't schedule cupcakes?


----------



## WinterBorn

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so the fact that both were in the southern part of the US means something?    LMAO!   That is hilarious.
> 
> Of course, that would never happen anywhere else in the country, huh?   Like Ohio State getting spanked by an unranked Iowa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No its not...you and I know most of the sports writers and those in power over who is in and who is out favors the SEC and ACC. Fact of life. For example west coast teams (and I don't necessarily favor them one way or the other) play when most of the east coast is fast asleep. Fact of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there is that, but when west coast teams play teams from the east, they usually get spanked very badly!
> 
> The last time west coast team won the national championship, it was stripped of the title in 2004.
> 
> Excluding that,it was 1972!
Click to expand...


Yep, look what happened to USC and Washington when they played Alabama last year.  Both got beaten.


----------



## Pop23

I miss the days when I had a dog in this fight. 

I’m just hoping the Huskers can replace Mike Riley with a real coach.


----------



## Old Yeller

Many 1-loss (or unbeaten) teams could get shut out while 2-loss AUB and 1-loss ALA go on?  So all other DIV-1 schools are "kinda eligible" (but not really) depending how some drunken sportswriter stacks up his ratings? Which booster brings the most hookers and whiskey?

Why not make bowl eligible teams list only?  The rest don't need to play games.  Just wait for your Peach bowl vs. a 6 loss KSU and shut up now.  After all WISC beat NorthWestern! They should be automatic.   CBS wants ALA, the regular season really does not mean anything.  Carry on TCU UCF MEM etc.


----------



## Old Yeller

If I had to guess what they do? When dust settles.  The rest of you....thanks for stopping by.  Try again.

AUB ALA OSU CLEM.......maybe OKLA.  Only 4 spots.


----------



## WinterBorn

Old Yeller said:


> Many 1-loss (or unbeaten) teams could get shut out while 2-loss AUB and 1-loss ALA go on?  So all other DIV-1 schools are "kinda eligible" (but not really) depending how some drunken sportswriter stacks up his ratings? Which booster brings the most hookers and whiskey?
> 
> Why not make bowl eligible teams list only?  The rest don't need to play games.  Just wait for your Peach bowl vs. a 6 loss KSU and shut up now.  After all WISC beat NorthWestern! They should be automatic.   CBS wants ALA, the regular season really does not mean anything.  Carry on TCU UCF MEM etc.



Well, Alabama, with 1 loss to a top ranked team, should get in before TCU with 2 losses.


----------



## WinterBorn

Old Yeller said:


> If I had to guess what they do? When dust settles.  The rest of you....thanks for stopping by.  Try again.
> 
> AUB ALA OSU CLEM.......maybe OKLA.  Only 4 spots.



Nah, I see it working out differently.

The winner of the Ohio State/Wisconsin game
The winner of the Clemson/Miami game
The winner of the Auburn/Georgia game
The winner of the Oklahoma/TCU game

All conference champions.


----------



## BlackSand

WinterBorn said:


> Well, Alabama, with 1 loss to a top ranked team, should get in before TCU with 2 losses.



It wouldn't be the first time Bama could end up in the National Championship without winning their Division nor Conference ... 

.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlackSand said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Alabama, with 1 loss to a top ranked team, should get in before TCU with 2 losses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be the first time Bama could end up in the National Championship without winning their Division nor Conference ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yep.   And that time I think we absolutely deserved it.   Our only loss was by 3 points to the #1 team, while the only other team with any claim was OK State, who lost to an unranked opponent who ended the season with a losing record.   With 2 teams with only 1 loss, who you lost to counts for plenty.  As the BCS Championship showed.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Clemson is going to in a row


----------



## WinterBorn

bear513 said:


> Clemson is going to in a row



If I were betting, I would go along with that.  Their D is tough.


----------



## BlackSand

WinterBorn said:


> Yep.   And that time I think we absolutely deserved it.   Our only loss was by 3 points to the #1 team, while the only other team with any claim was OK State, who lost to an unranked opponent who ended the season with a losing record.   With 2 teams with only 1 loss, who you lost to counts for plenty.  As the BCS Championship showed.



No ... They didn't deserve it ... They got a Mulligan at best ... 

.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlackSand said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.   And that time I think we absolutely deserved it.   Our only loss was by 3 points to the #1 team, while the only other team with any claim was OK State, who lost to an unranked opponent who ended the season with a losing record.   With 2 teams with only 1 loss, who you lost to counts for plenty.  As the BCS Championship showed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ... They didn't deserve it ... They got a Mulligan at best ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Oh, there is a rule against two teams playing each other twice?   That will be your little secret.

Alabama held LSU to 9 points in their regular season game.  Outside of the two games against Bama, LSU averaged 41 points, and held their opponents to an average of 11 points per game.  

LSU beat Alabama by 3 points and it took overtime to do that.

Oklahoma State lost to an unranked Iowa State who finished the year 6-7.   But you think OK State should have played LSU?  

Alabama played more ranked teams than OK State and lost to a far superior opponent than the one that beat the Cowboys.   Not a mulligan.  The right choice.   OK State would have had their ass handed to them by LSU.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlackSand said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.   And that time I think we absolutely deserved it.   Our only loss was by 3 points to the #1 team, while the only other team with any claim was OK State, who lost to an unranked opponent who ended the season with a losing record.   With 2 teams with only 1 loss, who you lost to counts for plenty.  As the BCS Championship showed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ... They didn't deserve it ... They got a Mulligan at best ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Oh, and there were actually 2 good things that came out of that BCS Championship at the end of the 2011 season.

First, it brought enough support for a playoff that we don't have that old system anymore.
Second, you got to see an SEC team lose the BCS Championship game.


----------



## BlackSand

WinterBorn said:


> Oh, there is a rule against two teams playing each other twice?   That will be your little secret.
> 
> Alabama held LSU to 9 points in their regular season game.  Outside of the two games against Bama, LSU averaged 41 points, and held their opponents to an average of 11 points per game.
> 
> LSU beat Alabama by 3 points and it took overtime to do that.
> 
> Oklahoma State lost to an unranked Iowa State who finished the year 6-7.   But you think OK State should have played LSU?
> 
> Alabama played more ranked teams than OK State and lost to a far superior opponent than the one that beat the Cowboys.   Not a mulligan.  The right choice.   OK State would have had their ass handed to them by LSU.



As a LSU Alumni ... I don't need a recap ... 

It is kind of odd you want to make the case the games Bama won during the season made a difference ... But you don't want to count the one they lost.
They didn't win their Division ... Much less their Conference.

Oklahoma State should have played, but that is neither here nor there ... It is done ... There's no crying on football.

.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlackSand said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there is a rule against two teams playing each other twice?   That will be your little secret.
> 
> Alabama held LSU to 9 points in their regular season game.  Outside of the two games against Bama, LSU averaged 41 points, and held their opponents to an average of 11 points per game.
> 
> LSU beat Alabama by 3 points and it took overtime to do that.
> 
> Oklahoma State lost to an unranked Iowa State who finished the year 6-7.   But you think OK State should have played LSU?
> 
> Alabama played more ranked teams than OK State and lost to a far superior opponent than the one that beat the Cowboys.   Not a mulligan.  The right choice.   OK State would have had their ass handed to them by LSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a LSU Alumni ... I don't need a recap ...
> 
> It is kind of odd you want to make the case the games Bama won during the season made a difference ... But you don't want to count the one they lost.
> They didn't win their Division ... Much less their Conference.
> 
> Oklahoma State should have played, but that is neither here nor there ... It is done ... There's no crying on football.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


No where in the BCS Championship formula is there anything about winning your conference or even your division.   After the very close loss to LSU they dropped to 3rd in the BCS polls.   Then the #2 team lost to an  unranked opponent.

And actually, I have talked about the loss several times.  Making the point that Bama lost to the #1 team in a very close game.  While OK State lost to an unranked opponent.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlackSand said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there is a rule against two teams playing each other twice?   That will be your little secret.
> 
> Alabama held LSU to 9 points in their regular season game.  Outside of the two games against Bama, LSU averaged 41 points, and held their opponents to an average of 11 points per game.
> 
> LSU beat Alabama by 3 points and it took overtime to do that.
> 
> Oklahoma State lost to an unranked Iowa State who finished the year 6-7.   But you think OK State should have played LSU?
> 
> Alabama played more ranked teams than OK State and lost to a far superior opponent than the one that beat the Cowboys.   Not a mulligan.  The right choice.   OK State would have had their ass handed to them by LSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a LSU Alumni ... I don't need a recap ...
> 
> It is kind of odd you want to make the case the games Bama won during the season made a difference ... But you don't want to count the one they lost.
> They didn't win their Division ... Much less their Conference.
> 
> Oklahoma State should have played, but that is neither here nor there ... It is done ... There's no crying on football.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You are an LSU alumni?   No wonder you wanted OK State to play in that game.


----------



## BlackSand

WinterBorn said:


> You are an LSU alumni?   No wonder you wanted OK State to play in that game.



I didn't say I wanted them to play ... I said they should have played.
You might be from Alabama ... Go play with your crayons.

.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlackSand said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an LSU alumni?   No wonder you wanted OK State to play in that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I wanted them to play ... I said they should have played.
> You might be from Alabama ... Go play with your crayons.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


LMAO!!   Hey, you brought up that game.  I just explained why it was not a mistake.

LSU would have killed OK State.  As it was, LSU got manhandled.  And yes, I am from Alabama.   And a proud alum of the UofA.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bear513 said:


> Clemson is going to in a row



Which row are they going into?

Won't that make it hard to play if they are in the bleachers?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

WinterBorn said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an LSU alumni?   No wonder you wanted OK State to play in that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I wanted them to play ... I said they should have played.
> You might be from Alabama ... Go play with your crayons.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   Hey, you brought up that game.  I just explained why it was not a mistake.
> 
> LSU would have killed OK State.  As it was, LSU got manhandled.  And yes, I am from Alabama.  * And a proud alum of the UofA.*
Click to expand...


That just means you can put your diploma on the dash and park in any handicapped spot in the state of Alabama.


----------



## WinterBorn

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an LSU alumni?   No wonder you wanted OK State to play in that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I wanted them to play ... I said they should have played.
> You might be from Alabama ... Go play with your crayons.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   Hey, you brought up that game.  I just explained why it was not a mistake.
> 
> LSU would have killed OK State.  As it was, LSU got manhandled.  And yes, I am from Alabama.  * And a proud alum of the UofA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just means you can put your diploma on the dash and park in any handicapped spot in the state of Alabama.
Click to expand...


Oh no, are we going to swap auburn/Alabama jokes now?

Do you know what an auburn cheerleader and a catfish have in common?   One has whiskers and smells bad.  The other is a fish.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

WinterBorn said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an LSU alumni?   No wonder you wanted OK State to play in that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I wanted them to play ... I said they should have played.
> You might be from Alabama ... Go play with your crayons.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   Hey, you brought up that game.  I just explained why it was not a mistake.
> 
> LSU would have killed OK State.  As it was, LSU got manhandled.  And yes, I am from Alabama.  * And a proud alum of the UofA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just means you can put your diploma on the dash and park in any handicapped spot in the state of Alabama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, are we going to swap auburn/Alabama jokes now?
> 
> Do you know what an auburn cheerleader and a catfish have in common?   One has whiskers and smells bad.  The other is a fish.
Click to expand...


My wife went to Auburn and was a cheerleader.  You know not of what you speak! 

If you have more "A"s on your truck than you got in 13 years of school, you might be an Alabama fan!


----------



## BlackSand

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> That just means you can put your diploma on the dash and park in any handicapped spot in the state of Alabama.



Mostly, if I am in Alabama ... I am around Fort Morgan and generally park wherever I want ... 

.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlackSand said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> That just means you can put your diploma on the dash and park in any handicapped spot in the state of Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly, if I am in Alabama ... I am around Fort Morgan and generally park wherever I want ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I loved Fort Morgan when I was a kid.   The blood stain always fascinated me.  Haven't been there in years.


----------



## BlackSand

WinterBorn said:


> I loved Fort Morgan when I was a kid.   The blood stain always fascinated me.  Haven't been there in years.



I go there 2-3 weeks a year ... To get my Gulf fix (sit on the porch or the beach and do next to nothing).

We started about 10 years ago ... Going when the house rates are really good (the week of Thanksgiving at first).
It was always fun and with a LSU sticker on the back window ... Always a pretty good bit of conversation about the season's recent Bama game with the locals.

I like Fort Morgan because it isn't really Gulf Shores ... We stay far enough down the Peninsula it makes a great escape.

.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlackSand said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Fort Morgan when I was a kid.   The blood stain always fascinated me.  Haven't been there in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go there 2-3 weeks a year ... To get my Gulf fix (sit on the porch or the beach and do next to nothing).
> 
> We started about 10 years ago ... Going when the house rates are really good (the week of Thanksgiving at first).
> It was always fun and with a LSU sticker on the back window ... Always a pretty good bit of conversation about the season's recent Bama game with the locals.
> 
> I like Fort Morgan because it isn't really Gulf Shores ... We stay far enough down the Peninsula it makes a great escape.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You are not a fan of the Redneck Riviera?   lol

We have spent the last 5 or 6 years going to Cape San Blas/Port St Joe.   Great beaches, almost no drunken teens, and a great campground.

Last year we took a trip to Panama City.  The campground is great but the rest of the city is trashy neon and billboards.


----------



## BlackSand

WinterBorn said:


> You are not a fan of the Redneck Riviera?   lol
> 
> We have spent the last 5 or 6 years going to Cape San Blas/Port St Joe.   Great beaches, almost no drunken teens, and a great campground.
> 
> Last year we took a trip to Panama City.  The campground is great but the rest of the city is trashy neon and billboards.



You know how it is ... Get comfortable enough with a place it just becomes familiar.

I know my way around there ... Never run into too much trouble ... The people are generally nice.
We have gone off-shore fishing a few times ... But you can watch the sand dunes coming in (out in the Gulf) ... And pick a few days good for surf fishing.

I always go into Gulf Shores at least once to buy a bunch of t-shirts I cut the yard in or wear when painting the house back home ... 
Also have the habit of taking the trip to Flippers (used to be the Back Porch) at a marina (on the Intercostal Waterway side) in Orange Beach for great seafood.

.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

BlackSand said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> That just means you can put your diploma on the dash and park in any handicapped spot in the state of Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly, if I am in Alabama ... I am around Fort Morgan and generally park wherever I want ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I though you said you were an LSU grad.

Your diploma just gets you a license to spell words funny!

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## WinterBorn

OK destroyed TCU.   Georgia is beating auburn 28 -7 with 10:28 left in the game.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> Wisconsin still has to play Michigan and probably Ohio State.  Given their previous schedule, those might be really tough.


Who’s in the final 4 now?


----------



## Pop23

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin still has to play Michigan and probably Ohio State.  Given their previous schedule, those might be really tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Who’s in the final 4 now?
Click to expand...


Not the Big Ten

Clemson
Oklahoma 
Georgia
Alabama


----------



## Jackson

Ohio State beat Wisconsin by three (the skin of their teeth). Is that enough for a College Bowl final four?


----------



## WinterBorn

Pop23 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin still has to play Michigan and probably Ohio State.  Given their previous schedule, those might be really tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Who’s in the final 4 now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the Big Ten
> 
> Clemson
> Oklahoma
> Georgia
> Alabama
Click to expand...


I am a hardcore Alabama fan and alum.

But I think the playoff lineup should be:

1) Clemson
2) Oklahoma
3) Georgia
4) Ohio State


I think winning your conference should count for something.  I also think beating two teams that were ranked in the top 10 counts for something.


----------



## JoeMoma

I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.


----------



## ChesBayJJ

WinterBorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin still has to play Michigan and probably Ohio State.  Given their previous schedule, those might be really tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Who’s in the final 4 now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the Big Ten
> 
> Clemson
> Oklahoma
> Georgia
> Alabama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a hardcore Alabama fan and alum.
> 
> But I think the playoff lineup should be:
> 
> 1) Clemson
> 2) Oklahoma
> 3) Georgia
> 4) Ohio State
> 
> 
> I think winning your conference should count for something.  I also think beating two teams that were ranked in the top 10 counts for something.
Click to expand...


Looking at the SI web site, debate seems to be whether it should be Alabama or Ohio State to go with Clemson, Oklahoma and Georgia. Being an old SEC guy, I go with Bama.

But let me edit that and add, based on strength of schedule and being conference champ, as was pointed out earlier, Ohio State is probably more deserving.


----------



## Pop23

ChesBayJJ said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin still has to play Michigan and probably Ohio State.  Given their previous schedule, those might be really tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Who’s in the final 4 now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the Big Ten
> 
> Clemson
> Oklahoma
> Georgia
> Alabama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a hardcore Alabama fan and alum.
> 
> But I think the playoff lineup should be:
> 
> 1) Clemson
> 2) Oklahoma
> 3) Georgia
> 4) Ohio State
> 
> 
> I think winning your conference should count for something.  I also think beating two teams that were ranked in the top 10 counts for something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at the SI web site, debate seems to be whether it should be Alabama or Ohio State to go with Clemson, Oklahoma and Georgia. Being an old SEC guy, I go with Bama.
> 
> But let me edit that and add, based on strength of schedule and being conference champ, as was pointed out earlier, Ohio State is probably more deserving.
Click to expand...


Don’t know,  OSU’s loss to Iowa looks pretty bad now.


----------



## WinterBorn

Pop23 said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin still has to play Michigan and probably Ohio State.  Given their previous schedule, those might be really tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Who’s in the final 4 now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the Big Ten
> 
> Clemson
> Oklahoma
> Georgia
> Alabama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a hardcore Alabama fan and alum.
> 
> But I think the playoff lineup should be:
> 
> 1) Clemson
> 2) Oklahoma
> 3) Georgia
> 4) Ohio State
> 
> 
> I think winning your conference should count for something.  I also think beating two teams that were ranked in the top 10 counts for something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at the SI web site, debate seems to be whether it should be Alabama or Ohio State to go with Clemson, Oklahoma and Georgia. Being an old SEC guy, I go with Bama.
> 
> But let me edit that and add, based on strength of schedule and being conference champ, as was pointed out earlier, Ohio State is probably more deserving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t know,  OSU’s loss to Iowa looks pretty bad now.
Click to expand...


I think the Iowa loss cost them the spot.  If they'd had 2 losses to good teams, they might have been in.


----------



## Jackson

WinterBorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin still has to play Michigan and probably Ohio State.  Given their previous schedule, those might be really tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Who’s in the final 4 now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the Big Ten
> 
> Clemson
> Oklahoma
> Georgia
> Alabama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a hardcore Alabama fan and alum.
> 
> But I think the playoff lineup should be:
> 
> 1) Clemson
> 2) Oklahoma
> 3) Georgia
> 4) Ohio State
> 
> 
> I think winning your conference should count for something.  I also think beating two teams that were ranked in the top 10 counts for something.
Click to expand...

And, an embarrassing loss to Iowa counted for something!  And that should count.  I wish Alabama well in the game against Clemson!


----------



## ChesBayJJ

I agree with y'all about the Iowa loss being a major factor

Now, who is the favorite?

Gotta say Clemson or Oklahoma and I'm going with Oklahoma.


----------



## Pop23

ChesBayJJ said:


> I agree with y'all about the Iowa loss being a major factor
> 
> Now, who is the favorite?
> 
> Gotta say Clemson or Oklahoma and I'm going with Oklahoma.



No ones playing better then them. I’ll go with the Sooners as well


----------



## WinterBorn

I don't have much confidence that Alabama will win the championship.

But here is a tidbit that speaks to our dynasty.    Of the 4 head coaches involved, 3 of them have National Championship rings from their time at Alabama.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

SEC, SEC, SEC!

I want an all SEC final, that way Auburn will have beaten both of them during the regular season.

Did you guys notice Auburn will get to play UCF and dash their chances at an undefeated season too, just like Georgia and Alabama?


----------



## Moonglow

Go Okiehoma, my old alma mater...almost..


----------



## Old Yeller

JoeMoma said:


> I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.




I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.

UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the UCF coach is leaving, destroying his control.

WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Old Yeller said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
Click to expand...


Tricky?  I am looking at Auburn taking their trash-talking team to the mat and routing their asses all the way back down I-75.


----------



## Old Yeller

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tricky?  I am looking at Auburn taking their trash-talking team to the mat and routing their asses all the way back down I-75.
Click to expand...



AUB opens st -9.5.     O/U 67.

Playing AUB is like playing themselves.  Dont know what is coming?  A conventional team would be easier for UCF.  like GA or OSU maybe?

Note:  I never heard much about UCF till game ~10, 11, 12.  I saw MEM beat UCLA.  I have nothing invested.  Fairness is all I seek. The underdog story is nice. They are exciting and were well coached.


----------



## Pop23

Old Yeller said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tricky?  I am looking at Auburn taking their trash-talking team to the mat and routing their asses all the way back down I-75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AUB opens st -9.5.     O/U 67.
> 
> Playing AUB is like playing themselves.  Dont know what is coming?  A conventional team would be easier for UCF.  like GA or OSU maybe?
> 
> Note:  I never heard much about UCF till game ~10, 11, 12.  I saw MEM beat UCLA.  I have nothing invested.  Fairness is all I seek. The underdog story is nice. They are exciting and were well coached.
Click to expand...


I want two things to happen:

UCF beats Auburn

Alabama wins the national championship 

Then UCF can claim they should be the champion as they would be the only undefeated team AND beat the only team that beat Bama. 

I WOULD LOVE THAT!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Pop23 said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tricky?  I am looking at Auburn taking their trash-talking team to the mat and routing their asses all the way back down I-75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AUB opens st -9.5.     O/U 67.
> 
> Playing AUB is like playing themselves.  Dont know what is coming?  A conventional team would be easier for UCF.  like GA or OSU maybe?
> 
> Note:  I never heard much about UCF till game ~10, 11, 12.  I saw MEM beat UCLA.  I have nothing invested.  Fairness is all I seek. The underdog story is nice. They are exciting and were well coached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want two things to happen:
> 
> UCF beats Auburn
> 
> Alabama wins the national championship
> 
> Then UCF can claim they should be the champion as they would be the only undefeated team AND beat the only team that beat Bama.
> 
> I WOULD LOVE THAT!
Click to expand...


I am going with Auburn beats UCF and will have defeated three undefeated teams in a 7 week period.


----------



## WinterBorn

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tricky?  I am looking at Auburn taking their trash-talking team to the mat and routing their asses all the way back down I-75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AUB opens st -9.5.     O/U 67.
> 
> Playing AUB is like playing themselves.  Dont know what is coming?  A conventional team would be easier for UCF.  like GA or OSU maybe?
> 
> Note:  I never heard much about UCF till game ~10, 11, 12.  I saw MEM beat UCLA.  I have nothing invested.  Fairness is all I seek. The underdog story is nice. They are exciting and were well coached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want two things to happen:
> 
> UCF beats Auburn
> 
> Alabama wins the national championship
> 
> Then UCF can claim they should be the champion as they would be the only undefeated team AND beat the only team that beat Bama.
> 
> I WOULD LOVE THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going with Auburn beats UCF and will have defeated three undefeated teams in a 7 week period.
Click to expand...


Which equals the number of losses auburn has.


----------



## Pop23

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tricky?  I am looking at Auburn taking their trash-talking team to the mat and routing their asses all the way back down I-75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AUB opens st -9.5.     O/U 67.
> 
> Playing AUB is like playing themselves.  Dont know what is coming?  A conventional team would be easier for UCF.  like GA or OSU maybe?
> 
> Note:  I never heard much about UCF till game ~10, 11, 12.  I saw MEM beat UCLA.  I have nothing invested.  Fairness is all I seek. The underdog story is nice. They are exciting and were well coached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want two things to happen:
> 
> UCF beats Auburn
> 
> Alabama wins the national championship
> 
> Then UCF can claim they should be the champion as they would be the only undefeated team AND beat the only team that beat Bama.
> 
> I WOULD LOVE THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going with Auburn beats UCF and will have defeated three undefeated teams in a 7 week period.
Click to expand...


No fun in that!

UCF will be highly motivated and Auburn?

Not so much.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricky?  I am looking at Auburn taking their trash-talking team to the mat and routing their asses all the way back down I-75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AUB opens st -9.5.     O/U 67.
> 
> Playing AUB is like playing themselves.  Dont know what is coming?  A conventional team would be easier for UCF.  like GA or OSU maybe?
> 
> Note:  I never heard much about UCF till game ~10, 11, 12.  I saw MEM beat UCLA.  I have nothing invested.  Fairness is all I seek. The underdog story is nice. They are exciting and were well coached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want two things to happen:
> 
> UCF beats Auburn
> 
> Alabama wins the national championship
> 
> Then UCF can claim they should be the champion as they would be the only undefeated team AND beat the only team that beat Bama.
> 
> I WOULD LOVE THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going with Auburn beats UCF and will have defeated three undefeated teams in a 7 week period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No fun in that!
> 
> UCF will be highly motivated and Auburn?
> 
> Not so much.
Click to expand...


You haven't seen UCF's trash talking?


----------



## Old Yeller

Pop23 said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tricky?  I am looking at Auburn taking their trash-talking team to the mat and routing their asses all the way back down I-75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AUB opens st -9.5.     O/U 67.
> 
> Playing AUB is like playing themselves.  Dont know what is coming?  A conventional team would be easier for UCF.  like GA or OSU maybe?
> 
> Note:  I never heard much about UCF till game ~10, 11, 12.  I saw MEM beat UCLA.  I have nothing invested.  Fairness is all I seek. The underdog story is nice. They are exciting and were well coached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want two things to happen:
> 
> UCF beats Auburn
> 
> Alabama wins the national championship
> 
> Then UCF can claim they should be the champion as they would be the only undefeated team AND beat the only team that beat Bama.
> 
> I WOULD LOVE THAT!
Click to expand...



ALA could win it all.  They were ragged at the end. This long time off should help that.  Huge fast NFL running back now given time to heal up.  And the Coach.  Experienced.  The defense.  They could roll.


----------



## WinterBorn

Old Yeller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tricky?  I am looking at Auburn taking their trash-talking team to the mat and routing their asses all the way back down I-75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AUB opens st -9.5.     O/U 67.
> 
> Playing AUB is like playing themselves.  Dont know what is coming?  A conventional team would be easier for UCF.  like GA or OSU maybe?
> 
> Note:  I never heard much about UCF till game ~10, 11, 12.  I saw MEM beat UCLA.  I have nothing invested.  Fairness is all I seek. The underdog story is nice. They are exciting and were well coached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want two things to happen:
> 
> UCF beats Auburn
> 
> Alabama wins the national championship
> 
> Then UCF can claim they should be the champion as they would be the only undefeated team AND beat the only team that beat Bama.
> 
> I WOULD LOVE THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALA could win it all.  They were ragged at the end. This long time off should help that.  Huge fast NFL running back now given time to heal up.  And the Coach.  Experienced.  The defense.  They could roll.
Click to expand...


The healing time is sorely needed for our defense.   We lost 6 starters during the year.  We should get 4 or 5 of them back.

I just want Georgia to beat Oklahoma.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Old Yeller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tricky?  I am looking at Auburn taking their trash-talking team to the mat and routing their asses all the way back down I-75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AUB opens st -9.5.     O/U 67.
> 
> Playing AUB is like playing themselves.  Dont know what is coming?  A conventional team would be easier for UCF.  like GA or OSU maybe?
> 
> Note:  I never heard much about UCF till game ~10, 11, 12.  I saw MEM beat UCLA.  I have nothing invested.  Fairness is all I seek. The underdog story is nice. They are exciting and were well coached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want two things to happen:
> 
> UCF beats Auburn
> 
> Alabama wins the national championship
> 
> Then UCF can claim they should be the champion as they would be the only undefeated team AND beat the only team that beat Bama.
> 
> I WOULD LOVE THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALA could win it all.  They were ragged at the end. This long time off should help that.  Huge fast NFL running back now given time to heal up.  And the Coach.  Experienced.  The defense.  They could roll.
Click to expand...


I will be pulling for Georgia and Alabama to meet in the final, and Alabama to take it all.  Got to keep the national championship in Alabama where it belongs.


----------



## Fiero425

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricky?  I am looking at Auburn taking their trash-talking team to the mat and routing their asses all the way back down I-75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AUB opens st -9.5.     O/U 67.
> 
> Playing AUB is like playing themselves.  Dont know what is coming?  A conventional team would be easier for UCF.  like GA or OSU maybe?
> 
> Note:  I never heard much about UCF till game ~10, 11, 12.  I saw MEM beat UCLA.  I have nothing invested.  Fairness is all I seek. The underdog story is nice. They are exciting and were well coached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want two things to happen:
> 
> UCF beats Auburn
> 
> Alabama wins the national championship
> 
> Then UCF can claim they should be the champion as they would be the only undefeated team AND beat the only team that beat Bama.
> 
> I WOULD LOVE THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALA could win it all.  They were ragged at the end. This long time off should help that.  Huge fast NFL running back now given time to heal up.  And the Coach.  Experienced.  The defense.  They could roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be pulling for Georgia and Alabama to meet in the final, and Alabama to take it all.  Got to keep the national championship in Alabama where it belongs.
Click to expand...


Alabama shouldn't even be in the running after being smoked a couple weeks ago! The BCS is BS and will continue to be so when they pull this fraud on the American people and teams thrown under the bus to accommodate them! They're disgusting and I refuse to even watch since Miami was Miami! It's a colossal joke and we all know it!


----------



## Moonglow

I always pull for my old alma mater...Okie University....


----------



## WinterBorn

Fiero425 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tricky?  I am looking at Auburn taking their trash-talking team to the mat and routing their asses all the way back down I-75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUB opens st -9.5.     O/U 67.
> 
> Playing AUB is like playing themselves.  Dont know what is coming?  A conventional team would be easier for UCF.  like GA or OSU maybe?
> 
> Note:  I never heard much about UCF till game ~10, 11, 12.  I saw MEM beat UCLA.  I have nothing invested.  Fairness is all I seek. The underdog story is nice. They are exciting and were well coached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want two things to happen:
> 
> UCF beats Auburn
> 
> Alabama wins the national championship
> 
> Then UCF can claim they should be the champion as they would be the only undefeated team AND beat the only team that beat Bama.
> 
> I WOULD LOVE THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALA could win it all.  They were ragged at the end. This long time off should help that.  Huge fast NFL running back now given time to heal up.  And the Coach.  Experienced.  The defense.  They could roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be pulling for Georgia and Alabama to meet in the final, and Alabama to take it all.  Got to keep the national championship in Alabama where it belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alabama shouldn't even be in the running after being smoked a couple weeks ago! The BCS is BS and will continue to be so when they pull this fraud on the American people and teams thrown under the bus to accommodate them! They're disgusting and I refuse to even watch since Miami was Miami! It's a colossal joke and we all know it!
Click to expand...


YOu might want to keep current on college football if you are going to make comments.  The BCS hasn't been the way the champion is selected since the 2013 season.

But the beatdown of Notre Dame by Alabama did make that a memorable game.


----------



## Geaux4it

I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama

-Geaux


----------



## JoeMoma

Geaux4it said:


> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux


All 4 teams have a reason why they shouldn’t be there.


----------



## WinterBorn

Geaux4it said:


> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux



And who would you have put in at #4?


----------



## Geaux4it

JoeMoma said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 teams have a reason why they shouldn’t be there.
Click to expand...


Meh.... but something needs changed. I just have a problem with having a team in the top-4 who did not win their conference. Yes, we look over that for the NCAA tournament but for some reason I feel different about CFB. Alabama has benefited twice from something like this... The first was when they lost to LSU in regular season, only to play LSU in the NC game. Albeit, that was the nail in the coffin for the old BCS system, and many argue, the reason the playoff system came to be

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

WinterBorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would you have put in at #4?
Click to expand...


Ohio State

-Geaux


----------



## JoeMoma

Geaux4it said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 teams have a reason why they shouldn’t be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh.... but something needs changed. I just have a problem with having a team in the top-4 who did not win their conference. Yes, we look over that for the NCAA tournament but for some reason I feel different about CFB. Alabama has benefited twice from something like this... The first was when they lost to LSU in regular season, only to play LSU in the NC game. Albeit, that was the nail in the coffin for the old BCS system, and many argue, the reason the playoff system came to be
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

I can of agree with that.  However, most conferences decide the winner of the conference when there is a tie in conference win/loses by who wins the head to head game.  That is a quite arbitrary rule not really better than having a coin toss.


----------



## WinterBorn

Geaux4it said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would you have put in at #4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohio State
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


What?   A team with 2 losses, including getting blown out by 31 points to a team that ended up with 5 losses?

Sorry.  No.


----------



## WinterBorn

Geaux4it said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 teams have a reason why they shouldn’t be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh.... but something needs changed. I just have a problem with having a team in the top-4 who did not win their conference. Yes, we look over that for the NCAA tournament but for some reason I feel different about CFB. Alabama has benefited twice from something like this... The first was when they lost to LSU in regular season, only to play LSU in the NC game. Albeit, that was the nail in the coffin for the old BCS system, and many argue, the reason the playoff system came to be
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


If you want to make winning your conference a requirement for making the playoffs, then change the rules to make it that way.   There is a reason the conference championships are only part of the selection process.

And oddly enough, you answered my question of who should be #4 by saying Ohio State.  A team with more losses than Bama and who got in the playoffs last year without winning their conference.


----------



## WinterBorn

JoeMoma said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 teams have a reason why they shouldn’t be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh.... but something needs changed. I just have a problem with having a team in the top-4 who did not win their conference. Yes, we look over that for the NCAA tournament but for some reason I feel different about CFB. Alabama has benefited twice from something like this... The first was when they lost to LSU in regular season, only to play LSU in the NC game. Albeit, that was the nail in the coffin for the old BCS system, and many argue, the reason the playoff system came to be
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can of agree with that.  However, most conferences decide the winner of the conference when there is a tie in conference win/loses by who wins the head to head game.  That is a quite arbitrary rule not really better than having a coin toss.
Click to expand...


There are also many times when a conference championship has one team with a great record and the other has lost several games.  

The entire season is what should be judged.


----------



## JoeMoma

WinterBorn said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 teams have a reason why they shouldn’t be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh.... but something needs changed. I just have a problem with having a team in the top-4 who did not win their conference. Yes, we look over that for the NCAA tournament but for some reason I feel different about CFB. Alabama has benefited twice from something like this... The first was when they lost to LSU in regular season, only to play LSU in the NC game. Albeit, that was the nail in the coffin for the old BCS system, and many argue, the reason the playoff system came to be
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can of agree with that.  However, most conferences decide the winner of the conference when there is a tie in conference win/loses by who wins the head to head game.  That is a quite arbitrary rule not really better than having a coin toss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are also many times when a conference championship has one team with a great record and the other has lost several games.
> 
> The entire season is what should be judged.
Click to expand...

That would be another can of worms.


----------



## JoeMoma

Each game played is a new event, and the previous records of the two teams playing may not accurately predict which team will be the best team on the field that day.


----------



## WinterBorn

A perfect example for the error of making the conference championship a requirement is last year.

The SEC Championship was between 12-0 Alabama and  9-3 Florida.    If Florida had won, does anyone out there think Florida was the best team, other than for a single game?

And Alabama would have been 12-1 (if we had lost to the Gators).   That is the exact same record Clemson, Washington, and Ohio State had when they started the playoffs.   But, according to some, the lack of a conference championship would have eliminated them.  Based on a single game.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Geaux4it said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would you have put in at #4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohio State
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Yeah, they should get in because Urban Meyer and they are Ohio State, but the lost by getting their ass kicked by an unranked team.


----------



## WinterBorn

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would you have put in at #4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohio State
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, they should get in because Urban Meyer and they are Ohio State, but the lost by getting their ass kicked by an unranked team.
Click to expand...


And they got in last year without winning their conference.  Funny how that works, isn't it?


----------



## dcbl

WinterBorn said:


> auburn is a top notch school as well.



I graduated UGA in 1992 - used to be a running joke that Auburn was a backup school for kids that could not get into UGA

my son is going to Auburn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he has a 4.2 GPA & a true 33 on the ACT (34 with super score)

MOST of his friends (including his girlfriend) are going to Auburn

Alabama has a better academic reputation than Auburn; BUT crazy thing is - Auburn has tougher standards for scholarships (not sure about straight up admission standards)

the boy was offered a full ride to Bama & roughly 3/4 scholarship to Auburn - pretty sure he will make up the rest through other scholarships & grants, so no big deal...

I see people make fun of Auburn for academics & I just shake my head and laugh at them - they have absolutely stepped it up in that area in the last decade or so


----------



## dcbl

DarkFury said:


> *I'm a West coast fan. If it ain't the Rose bowl it don't count!*



then you should be excited about my Dawgs this year


----------



## dcbl

BlackSand said:


> There's no crying on football.
> 
> .



you must not be familiar with tRant 

and no, I don;t believe that for a second...


----------



## Wyatt earp

WinterBorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would you have put in at #4?
Click to expand...



Ohio State they got cheated 

They wanted ratings and a Alabama vs Clemson rematch


----------



## Votto

bear513 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would you have put in at #4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio State they got cheated
> 
> They wanted ratings and a Alabama vs Clemson rematch
Click to expand...


The reason that will not happen is that OSU did not show up against Clemson last time around.

I suspect that if Bama performs like OSU did, in being shut out by 30 points, they won't make the playoffs next year either like OSU had happen to them this year.


----------



## dcbl

Old Yeller said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the UCF coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
Click to expand...


Auburn SHOULD pistol whip UCF

but I can see them being unmotivated and getting beat (much like Bama against Utah in the Sugar Bowl a few years back)

I can also see Auburn being super motivated to make a statement for going into next year

if I am being honest, Auburn should probably be favored to win the SEC next year, EXCEPT thaey have to play us and Bama on the road 2 of their last 3 games


----------



## Wyatt earp

Votto said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would you have put in at #4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio State they got cheated
> 
> They wanted ratings and a Alabama vs Clemson rematch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason that will not happen is that OSU did not show up against Clemson last time around.
> 
> I suspect that if Bama performs like OSU did, in being shut out by 30 points, they won't make the playoffs next year either like OSU had happen to them this year.
Click to expand...



Wait your basing last year to this year and that's the reason you think Ohio State didn't get #4. I never heard them base it on that ..


----------



## WinterBorn

dcbl said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> auburn is a top notch school as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I greaduated UGA in 1992 - used to be a running joke that Auburn was a backup school for kids that could not get into UGA
> 
> my son is going to Auburn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has a 4.2 GPA & a true 33 on the ACT (34 with super score)
> 
> MOST of his friends (including his girlfriend) are going to Auburn
> 
> Alabama has a better academic reputation than Auburn; BUT crazy thing is - Auburn has tougher standards for scholarships (not sure about straight up admission standards)
> 
> the boy was offered a full ride to Bama & roughly 3/4 scholarship to Auburn - pretty sure he will make up the rest through other scholarships & grants, so no big deal...
> 
> I see people make fun of Auburn for academics & I just shake my head and laugh at them - they have absolutely stepped it up in that area in the last decade or so
Click to expand...


Auburn's academics are top notch.   But, being that I was born and raised in Tuscaloosa, I know more auburn jokes than any other sort, and spent most of my life seeing the auburn football program as the arch enemy.  Not so much anymore.


----------



## dcbl

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I will be pulling for Georgia and Alabama to meet in the final



you are a scholar and a gentleman 



Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> and Alabama to take it all.



go fuck yourself you stupid sumbich


----------



## WinterBorn

bear513 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would you have put in at #4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio State they got cheated
> 
> They wanted ratings and a Alabama vs Clemson rematch
Click to expand...


Alabama had one loss, to a top 10 team.   Ohio State had 2 losses, including getting bitch slapped by an unranked team.  Ohio State didn't get cheated.


----------



## dcbl

Geaux4it said:


> that was the nail in the coffin for the old BCS system, and many argue, the reason the playoff system came to be
> 
> -Geaux



nightmare scenario for the selection committee:

UCF pistol whips Auburn in the Peach Bowl

UGA plays Bama a week later in Atlanta - does not matter who wins

Auburn was a consensus lock to be in the playoffs had they won the SEC & they beat both teams in the championship game

UCF goes undefeated & beats that Auburn team handily??

IF that happens; look for the screams to get much louder for a 6 or 8 team playoff

and yes, I desperately want to see this actually happen


----------



## WinterBorn

bear513 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would you have put in at #4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio State they got cheated
> 
> They wanted ratings and a Alabama vs Clemson rematch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason that will not happen is that OSU did not show up against Clemson last time around.
> 
> I suspect that if Bama performs like OSU did, in being shut out by 30 points, they won't make the playoffs next year either like OSU had happen to them this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait your basing last year to this year and that's the reason you think Ohio State didn't get #4. I never heard them base it on that ..
Click to expand...


Well, if they base it on performance, OSU doesn't get in either.


----------



## JoeMoma

WinterBorn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm going with UGA. IMO, Bama got a gift because of (2) things. Saban and they are Alabama
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would you have put in at #4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio State they got cheated
> 
> They wanted ratings and a Alabama vs Clemson rematch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason that will not happen is that OSU did not show up against Clemson last time around.
> 
> I suspect that if Bama performs like OSU did, in being shut out by 30 points, they won't make the playoffs next year either like OSU had happen to them this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait your basing last year to this year and that's the reason you think Ohio State didn't get #4. I never heard them base it on that ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if they base it on performance, OSU doesn't get in either.
Click to expand...

I’ve got a solution.  Give Clemson a bye in the first round....to play the winner of GA and OSU.

Okay, I’m kidding.  With a 4 game tourment, there will almost always be some people unhappy with the selection.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

dcbl said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> auburn is a top notch school as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I graduated UGA in 1992 - used to be a running joke that Auburn was a backup school for kids that could not get into UGA
> 
> my son is going to Auburn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has a 4.2 GPA & a true 33 on the ACT (34 with super score)
> 
> MOST of his friends (including his girlfriend) are going to Auburn
> 
> Alabama has a better academic reputation than Auburn; BUT crazy thing is - Auburn has tougher standards for scholarships (not sure about straight up admission standards)
> 
> the boy was offered a full ride to Bama & roughly 3/4 scholarship to Auburn - pretty sure he will make up the rest through other scholarships & grants, so no big deal...
> 
> I see people make fun of Auburn for academics & I just shake my head and laugh at them - they have absolutely stepped it up in that area in the last decade or so
Click to expand...


The admission standards for Auburn have always been higher than Bama, but not that much.  

I have a rough time with family.  My daughter attended Eastern Kentucky University and is an Army officer, so that makes Army-Navy interesting.  My son is at Pierce College in Washington, and my other daughter attended Central Texas. 

My one sister is a die-hard Georgia fan and the other is a big Gator fan.  One of my brothers and I both went to Auburn but he dropped out.  Our youngest brother went to Norfolk State, but is an Auburn fan. My nephew, by my brother dropped out of Auburn, is attending Florida now.  I have cousins that attended Purdue, Ohio State, Illinois, and Louisville.  My Dad's cousins were Kentucky graduates, then both graduate students at Auburn, and professors of agriculture at Mississippi State where they received their doctorates.

I came within days of being a Texas A&M Aggie, and almost attended Georgia Tech.

I was actually stationed in Alabama for recruiting duty and had a station in Tuscaloosa, but I never set foot on the UAT campus for fear I would be endangering my life, being from the "other" university.



.


----------



## Pop23

dcbl said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was the nail in the coffin for the old BCS system, and many argue, the reason the playoff system came to be
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nightmare scenario for the selection committee:
> 
> UCF pistol whips Auburn in the Peach Bowl
> 
> UGA plays Bama a week later in Atlanta - does not matter who wins
> 
> Auburn was a consensus lock to be in the playoffs had they won the SEC & they beat both teams in the championship game
> 
> UCF goes undefeated & beats that Auburn team handily??
> 
> IF that happens; look for the screams to get much louder for a 6 or 8 team playoff
> 
> and yes, I desperately want to see this actually happen
Click to expand...


^^^^^^ PURE FOOTBALL HEAVEN!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

dcbl said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the UCF coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Auburn SHOULD pistol whip UCF
> 
> but I can see them being unmotivated and getting beat (much like Bama against Utah in the Sugar Bowl a few years back)
> 
> I can also see Auburn being super motivated to make a statement for going into next year
> 
> if I am being honest, Auburn should probably be favored to win the SEC next year, EXCEPT thaey have to play us and Bama on the road 2 of their last 3 games
Click to expand...


What is Auburn's record in Tuscaloosa?

How about in Athens?


----------



## dcbl

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the UCF coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Auburn SHOULD pistol whip UCF
> 
> but I can see them being unmotivated and getting beat (much like Bama against Utah in the Sugar Bowl a few years back)
> 
> I can also see Auburn being super motivated to make a statement for going into next year
> 
> if I am being honest, Auburn should probably be favored to win the SEC next year, EXCEPT thaey have to play us and Bama on the road 2 of their last 3 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Auburn's record in Tuscaloosa?
> 
> How about in Athens?
Click to expand...


last 10 years:

Auburn is 1-4 in Tuscaloosa and 0-4 in Athens

when Mizzou and aTm joined the conference; Auburn had to rearrange their schedule, so games in 2012 & 2013 were both played in Auburn - that's why there is one less game in Athens over the last 10 years

Athens and Tuscaloosa are tough venues for anybody; but to end every other season that way? Auburn got a raw deal on that IMO

eta - back in the day; the Iron Bowl was almost always played in Birmingham 

The Deep South's Oldest Rivalry was played in Atlanta in the early years, but was played in Columbus, GA most every year until 1959


----------



## JoeMoma

The Buckeyes are looking good tonight against USC, #5 against #8.  If we had an 8 game tournament, both teams would be in according to their rankings.


----------



## ChesBayJJ

Going with Oklahoma over Georgia and Clemson over Alabama

Clemson takes Oklahoma for the championship


----------



## Pop23

Pop23 said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tricky?  I am looking at Auburn taking their trash-talking team to the mat and routing their asses all the way back down I-75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AUB opens st -9.5.     O/U 67.
> 
> Playing AUB is like playing themselves.  Dont know what is coming?  A conventional team would be easier for UCF.  like GA or OSU maybe?
> 
> Note:  I never heard much about UCF till game ~10, 11, 12.  I saw MEM beat UCLA.  I have nothing invested.  Fairness is all I seek. The underdog story is nice. They are exciting and were well coached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want two things to happen:
> 
> UCF beats Auburn
> 
> Alabama wins the national championship
> 
> Then UCF can claim they should be the champion as they would be the only undefeated team AND beat the only team that beat Bama.
> 
> I WOULD LOVE THAT!
Click to expand...


^^^^^ Phase one complete. Now Roll Tide!


----------



## Darkwind

ChesBayJJ said:


> Going with Oklahoma over Georgia and Clemson over Alabama
> 
> Clemson takes Oklahoma for the championship


Hmm...I must be stuck in the past.  I figured that these two games tonight would be the determination.  I forgot that they actually have a championship game.  I'll still go with Oklahoma.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Pop23 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a case for either Alabama or Ohio State.  Either way, there are going to be some unhappy people.......and some happy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tricky?  I am looking at Auburn taking their trash-talking team to the mat and routing their asses all the way back down I-75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AUB opens st -9.5.     O/U 67.
> 
> Playing AUB is like playing themselves.  Dont know what is coming?  A conventional team would be easier for UCF.  like GA or OSU maybe?
> 
> Note:  I never heard much about UCF till game ~10, 11, 12.  I saw MEM beat UCLA.  I have nothing invested.  Fairness is all I seek. The underdog story is nice. They are exciting and were well coached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want two things to happen:
> 
> UCF beats Auburn
> 
> Alabama wins the national championship
> 
> Then UCF can claim they should be the champion as they would be the only undefeated team AND beat the only team that beat Bama.
> 
> I WOULD LOVE THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ Phase one complete. Now Roll Tide!
Click to expand...


UCF is a decent team, but Auburn beat themselves today with turnovers.


----------



## Moonglow

OU all the way...


----------



## Pop23

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still see undefeated UCF sittng out.   South Fla beat Texas tech today adding more fuel to my UCF fire.  Go undefeated yet you are out, but losing teams control own destiny to get in? Bullhockey.
> 
> UCF got a bad matchup in AUB.....a tricky team.  And the coach is leaving, destroying his control.
> 
> WISC-Ohio st. Got no business in final 4 IMO. At least they got that right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricky?  I am looking at Auburn taking their trash-talking team to the mat and routing their asses all the way back down I-75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AUB opens st -9.5.     O/U 67.
> 
> Playing AUB is like playing themselves.  Dont know what is coming?  A conventional team would be easier for UCF.  like GA or OSU maybe?
> 
> Note:  I never heard much about UCF till game ~10, 11, 12.  I saw MEM beat UCLA.  I have nothing invested.  Fairness is all I seek. The underdog story is nice. They are exciting and were well coached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want two things to happen:
> 
> UCF beats Auburn
> 
> Alabama wins the national championship
> 
> Then UCF can claim they should be the champion as they would be the only undefeated team AND beat the only team that beat Bama.
> 
> I WOULD LOVE THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ Phase one complete. Now Roll Tide!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UCF is a decent team, but Auburn beat themselves today with turnovers.
Click to expand...


Superior coaching!

NOW GO BIG RED!


----------



## dcbl

Oklahoma is very impressive

hope we can turn it around, but it does not look good...


----------



## Papageorgio

Nice rally by Georgia. The defense finally showed up in the second half.


----------



## JoeMoma

If Alabama Beats Georgia in the national championship game.....does that make the SEC championship sort of illegitimate?


----------



## dcbl

JoeMoma said:


> If Alabama Beats Georgia in the national championship game.....does that make the SEC championship sort of illegitimate?


I'm just enjoying the ride


----------



## WinterBorn

JoeMoma said:


> If Alabama Beats Georgia in the national championship game.....does that make the SEC championship sort of illegitimate?



Not at all.


----------



## dcbl

And let the record show that I did not act like a little bitch - I came up in here at half time when my boys were getting pistol whipped and the game looked out of hand


----------



## mdk

That was an amazing Rose Bowl. I am pleased as punch the Sooners lost.


----------



## Darkwind

Good game.  Well done Georgia.


----------



## Old Yeller

Darkwind said:


> Good game.  Well done Georgia.




Poorly done by OKLA. Gave up long FG try end of first half on some weird squib kick?  4:50 left in game they try to run clock? But no 1st down.  Bad conservative play calls later on.  This loss on young coach?  Never  thought I would long for Bob Stoops? Gonna be nasty 5HR plane ride home.  A game they could have won.

GA took the opportunities, played very well.


----------



## WinterBorn

The Dawgs defense looked a LOT better in the second half too.


----------



## Old Yeller

WinterBorn said:


> The Dawgs defense looked a LOT better in the second half too.




You called it I think?  GA coach made changes and shut down OK in the 3rd quarter.

I thought OK could have let Mayfield razzle dazzle more in 4th QTR and OT......but they played straight up?  They took one crazy long pass try to RB down sideline late on 3rd and short too.

OK has no advantage in short field OT game.  GA more solid at that vs. OK defense.  Exciting game but I felt OK let it get away.


----------



## Papageorgio

Great game coming up next week, Alabama Crimson Tide takes on Georgia in Atlanta for the National Championship.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinterBorn

ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## ChesBayJJ

Darkwind said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going with Oklahoma over Georgia and Clemson over Alabama
> 
> Clemson takes Oklahoma for the championship
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...I must be stuck in the past.  I figured that these two games tonight would be the determination.  I forgot that they actually have a championship game.  I'll still go with Oklahoma.
Click to expand...


And I sure went the wrong way. Doesn't pay to bet against the SEC. As an old Gator, I should know better.

Bama and Georgia in the championship.  Gotta go with the Tide.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChesBayJJ said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going with Oklahoma over Georgia and Clemson over Alabama
> 
> Clemson takes Oklahoma for the championship
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...I must be stuck in the past.  I figured that these two games tonight would be the determination.  I forgot that they actually have a championship game.  I'll still go with Oklahoma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I sure went the wrong way. Doesn't pay to bet against the SEC. As an old Gator, I should know better.
> 
> Bama and Georgia in the championship.  Gotta go with the Tide.
Click to expand...


You were not alone.   I am a diehard Bama fan.  I was hopeful, but not confident that we would win.  I certainly didn't expect the total dominance we saw.


----------



## Old Yeller

WinterBorn said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going with Oklahoma over Georgia and Clemson over Alabama
> 
> Clemson takes Oklahoma for the championship
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...I must be stuck in the past.  I figured that these two games tonight would be the determination.  I forgot that they actually have a championship game.  I'll still go with Oklahoma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I sure went the wrong way. Doesn't pay to bet against the SEC. As an old Gator, I should know better.
> 
> Bama and Georgia in the championship.  Gotta go with the Tide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were not alone.   I am a diehard Bama fan.  I was hopeful, but not confident that we would win.  I certainly didn't expect the total dominance we saw.
Click to expand...


Yep. Blowout.  Clemson had no chance.

Game(s) of day.....GA-OKLA,  UCF-AUB


----------



## WinterBorn

Old Yeller said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going with Oklahoma over Georgia and Clemson over Alabama
> 
> Clemson takes Oklahoma for the championship
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...I must be stuck in the past.  I figured that these two games tonight would be the determination.  I forgot that they actually have a championship game.  I'll still go with Oklahoma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I sure went the wrong way. Doesn't pay to bet against the SEC. As an old Gator, I should know better.
> 
> Bama and Georgia in the championship.  Gotta go with the Tide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were not alone.   I am a diehard Bama fan.  I was hopeful, but not confident that we would win.  I certainly didn't expect the total dominance we saw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Blowout.  Clemson had no chance.
> 
> Game(s) of day.....GA-OKLA,  UCF-AUB
Click to expand...


It isn't the best Defense Saban has had.  But last night they were on fire!


----------

